# LA Surf Implodes



## Threeyardsback (Feb 17, 2020)

Seems that the honeymoon has ended and the club is divorcing.  60 teams breaking off.   Just don’t know who or what. Mystery email from mystery leader.  

You can’t make this stuff up.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

Is this a world record for shortest lived club merger? If so, congrats


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## JV6 (Feb 17, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> Seems that the honeymoon has ended and the club is divorcing.  60 teams breaking off.   Just don’t know who or what. Mystery email from mystery leader.
> 
> You can’t make this stuff up.


The original 3 clubs that made up LA Surf are leaving to become a new club. LA Surf is basically LA Premier 2.0.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

JV6 said:


> The original 3 clubs that made up LA Surf are leaving to become a new club. LA Surf is basically LA Premier 2.0.


Can someone give a quick overview of which clubs came together to be LA Surf?  And when it happened?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I will wait instead of speculating like I always find @myself doing on the forum.  Is this true gossip @Threeyardsback?  If true, I am 100% super, super sorry, even sad for all the parents (except the one's who were behind this takeover in da first place).  This 100% sucks to ALL the kids.  We need Help folks and Soccerhelper is just one dad.  God please Help us all, even the one's behind all this.  Please God, Help your children on this planet get along and share soccer with everyone.  Thank in advance, Bill-

P.S.  Does this have anything to do with you know who and that one situation?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

LA SURF LAUNCHES EXPANDING OPPORTUNITIES FOR PLAYERS • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com
				




According to original press release, SoCal Academy, SGV Surf, Soltilo FC


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

Sounds more like "explodes" than "implodes".


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I will wait instead of speculating like I always find @myself doing on the forum.  Is this true gossip @Threeyardsback?  If true, I am 100% super, super sorry, even sad for all the parents (except the one's who were behind this takeover in da first place).  This 100% sucks to ALL the kids.  We need Help folks and Soccerhelper is just one dad.  God please Help us all, even the one's behind all this.  Please God, Help your children on this planet get along and share soccer with everyone.  Thank in advance, Bill-
> 
> P.S.  Does this have anything to do with you know who and that one situation?


I agree. Lets see that email


----------



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2020)

So some people weren't getting paid,  making enough or getting there way anymore?


----------



## JV6 (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can someone give a quick overview of which clubs came together to be LA Surf?  And when it happened?


SoCal Academy, SGV Surf, and Soltilo


----------



## JV6 (Feb 17, 2020)

Not many people who were a part of the OG LA Surf are upset. Many people were upset about the merger with LA Premier. It's not really a bad thing at all.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can someone give a quick overview of which clubs came together to be LA Surf?  And when it happened?


Here you go coach









						LA SURF LAUNCHES EXPANDING OPPORTUNITIES FOR PLAYERS • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Feb 17, 2020)

T


Soccerhelper said:


> Here you go coach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was the email that was sent


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> So some people weren't getting paid,  making enough or getting there way anymore?


Putting egos aside for the betterment of their combined organization, the leaders SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf and Soltilo are eager to work together. “Our invitation to be part of the creation of LA Surf is a tangible measurement of us living our purpose. This is a huge milestone and we could not be more proud of our achievements,” said Bradbury.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 17, 2020)

JV6 said:


> The original 3 clubs that made up LA Surf are leaving to become a new club. LA Surf is basically LA Premier 2.0.


That’s great news for those clubs!


----------



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Putting egos aside for the betterment of their combined organization, the leaders SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf and Soltilo are eager to work together. “Our invitation to be part of the creation of LA Surf is a tangible measurement of us living our purpose. This is a huge milestone and we could not be more proud of our achievements,” said Bradbury.


Translation?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

So, in the last month or so, DA Docs/Coaches seem to be on the move in the middle of da season.  Gus was let go at *OC Surf *and took his flock to Liverpool.  KB went to WSU and told everyone on a Thursday and was gone on Friday.  Now this from LA Surf?  This breaking news is half way through the DA season as well which makes it odd.  I wonder what kind of goodbye the mystery leader will get from *LA Surf*?  I will hold judgement on the actual "why" this went down.  My dd Doc at *San Diego Surf* just disappeared one day without answering any of my questions. This Doc had a few questionable deals going on and I felt it was my right to ask what the hell he was up to and why he lied to me three big times and so many white lies I lost count. What a mess for all the customers. That email was horrible by the way


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

Imagine how much time was spent assembling the original deal to become LA Surf. And then imagine how much time was spent deciding to blow it up.  And now imagine how much time will be spent explaining this to all parents and players.  Not to mention new uniforms, backpacks, canopies, website rebranding.  And the cost of players deciding to leave because of the confusion.
Now imagine how that time and money could have been used to further player development. Or to fund coaching education. Or to cover a kids dues who is having trouble affording it.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Imagine how much time was spent assembling the original deal to become LA Surf. And then imagine how much time was spent deciding to blow it up.  And now imagine how much time will be spent explaining this to all parents and players.  Not to mention new uniforms, backpacks, canopies, website rebranding.  And the cost of players deciding to leave because of the confusion.
> Now imagine how that time and money could have been used to further player development. Or to fund coaching education. Or to cover a kids dude who is having trouble affording it.


My wise biz partner once told me it's easy to start a biz with others but a complete nightmare to end one.  This is not over.  Let's see what LA Surf has to say.


----------



## espola (Feb 17, 2020)

Phineas&Ferb said:


> View attachment 6400


What is the "Surf platform"?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Imagine how much time was spent assembling the original deal to become LA Surf. And then imagine how much time was spent deciding to blow it up.  And now imagine how much time will be spent explaining this to all parents and players.  Not to mention new uniforms, backpacks, canopies, website rebranding.  And the cost of players deciding to leave because of the confusion.
> Now imagine how that time and money could have been used to further player development. Or to fund coaching education. Or to cover a kids dude who is having trouble affording it.


Exactly. All "costs" of doing business. And guess who's paying for it. Sad state of affairs in club soccer. One more reason to take a hard look at this pay to play model- who is this really benefiting?


----------



## jpeter (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> My wise biz partner once told me it's easy to start a biz with others but a complete nightmare to end one.  This is not over.  Let's see what LA Surf has to say.


Those three clubs have seemed to decide they didn't like the "new" management brought in from FC premier and are walking away from there involvement according to reading between the lines on the email posted.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Those three clubs have seemed to decide they didn't like the "new" management brought in from FC premier and are walking away from there involvement according to reading between the lines on the email posted.


They didn;t get what they were promised imho and are now going back to their original roots on how to truly develop soccer players. Will they go back to the original name?  Will the 60 teams have access to DA?  ECNL?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

jpeter said:


> Those three clubs have seemed to decide they didn't like the "new" management brought in from FC premier and are walking away from there involvement according to reading between the lines on the email posted.


Or perhaps they didn't like the fact that LA Premier got brought into it at all after the original deal? Based on past performance/history of LA Premier, certainly didn't seem like an upgrade.

Also, heard of emails sent out to families by LA Surf speaking of "markets". Nice to show their true colors.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> They didn;t get what they were promised imho and are now going back to their original roots on how to truly develop soccer players. Will they go back to the original name?


Original name? You mean after the first merger? Wasn't it LA Surf? Think they are burning that bridge. Maybe it'll be some hybrid of their original club names- SoCal San Gabriel Valley Soltilo Academy FC. Say that 10x.



Soccerhelper said:


> Will the 60 teams have access to DA?  ECNL?


Hard to see them keeping access to DA, since that's what LA Premier brought to the table. Maybe going back to trying for ECNL if that was their original plan.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 17, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Or perhaps they didn't like the fact that LA Premier got brought into it at all after the original deal? Based on past performance/history of LA Premier, certainly didn't seem like an upgrade


The addition of LA Premier was viewed by most as a negative from the moment that it was announced. The original merger of those three fairly successful clubs made sense.  The takeover by LA Premier was not welcomed by those who started asking WHY.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

The teams that are moving away from LA Surf should call themselves “LA Premier”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Original name? You mean after the first merger? Wasn't it LA Surf? Think they are burning that bridge. Maybe it'll be some hybrid of their original club names- SoCal San Gabriel Valley Soltilo Academy FC. Say that 10x.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see them keeping access to DA, since that's what LA Premier brought to the table. Maybe going back to trying for ECNL if that was their original plan.


Coach Chavez HS team is in QF as well


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> The addition of LA Premier was viewed by most as a negative from the moment that it was announced. The original merger of those three fairly successful clubs made sense.  The takeover by LA Premier was not welcomed by those who started asking WHY.


Once you ask, WHY, most of the attorney dads and higher up ones at these clubs will start marginalizing you and start making fun of you.  Call you names like, "club hopper" and tell you things like, "college coaches don;t like club hoppers."  "You will get Blacklisted."  "Uncle Rico."  "Sucker" Some Docs even say stuff like, "I know all the D1 college coaches and YNT scouts too. It would be wise of you to keep your mouth shut and stop asking me so many damn questions.  Be grateful you are at the greatest and #1 club in da country and your dd now has access to all she wants." 

"Sign here"


_________________________________________
(Sucker Dad)


----------



## ItsJustSoccer (Feb 17, 2020)

Does this include the teams that were Slammers SouthBay and when that dissolved have been marketing themselves for tryouts as LA Surf Southbay?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Once you ask, WHY, most of the attorney dads and higher up ones at these clubs will start marginalizing you and start making fun of you.  Call you names like, "club hopper" and tell you things like, "college coaches don;t like club hoppers."  "You will get Blacklisted."  "Uncle Rico."  "Sucker" Some Docs even say stuff like, "I know all the D1 college coaches and YNT scouts too. It would be wise of you to keep your mouth shut and stop asking me so many damn questions.  Be grateful you are at the greatest and #1 club in da country and your dd now has access to all she wants."
> 
> "Sign here"
> 
> ...


You have been treated poorly in the past.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 17, 2020)

Phineas&Ferb said:


> View attachment 6400


The funniest part of this whole email is that this mystery leader called the three clubs "Powerhouses"!


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 17, 2020)

City SC - LA


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> City SC - LA


Is this Fact or Fiction?


----------



## Dirtnap (Feb 17, 2020)

ItsJustSoccer said:


> Does this include the teams that were Slammers SouthBay and when that dissolved have been marketing themselves for tryouts as LA Surf Southbay?


Wonder what the Bozarts will do now?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

The @Truth is, we all got taken advantage of in youth soccer one way or another except for the one;s who got what they wanted.  Their reward is now. The question is, what will the rest of us do about it?


----------



## Lightning Red (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Is this Fact or Fiction?


jk, I have no idea


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> jk, I have no idea


Nice guess and nice way for City Soccer Club of Los Angeles to enter the LA market


----------



## Phineas&Ferb (Feb 17, 2020)

Now I hear that LA Surf was trying to cut coaches pay and up charge the yearly fees...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm confused?  What happen to that email Tech?  Float that in and then take it back like a little morsel? I swear I thought I saw email from coach barry? So is Coach Chavez still Doc at LA Surf and just the other two coaches left to their previous roots or are the two joining a new club already in progress?


----------



## UIGogeta (Feb 17, 2020)

Been an observer but had to post on this topic... we got "swallowed" by Surf so .....hopefully it's a year and done deal?
=====================

Good afternoon all,

I wanted to update the group regarding Pomona and Covina areas and some information released in the last 24 hours.

During our integration for this upcoming season of LA Premier groups (Pasadena/LC, Hollywood and Sherman Oaks) and LA Surf Original Groups (Socal Academy, Sotilo and SGV Surf) we have worked in good faith to bring everybody in and facilitate positive conversations.

During conversations specifically with Pomona (Sotilo) and Covina (SGV Surf), there has been some resistance to commit for next season and fully integrate with energy and enthusiasm in our endeavor to provide Best of the Best Opportunities and Experiences for players.

Hence, They have decided to pull away and form a new organization.

This is primarily due to their desire to stay independent and operate as a group outside of the parameters set by us at LA Surf. Nothing crazy or out of the norm here when organizations attempt to come together.

An email was sent out by their leadership that has a few inaccuracies, but nothing to get overly concerned with, such as number of teams (13+23 = 36, not 60) and organizations involved (does not include the Socal Academy groups). I have attached the screenshot. In essence, it's the Sotilo and SGV Surf group that are pulling away. We wish them the best as we move forward to our plans to develop the best youth soccer club in the country.

Wanted to give you some perspective as I know there is always assumptions made and rumors flying. Feel free to communicate with your groups.

Any questions, comments or concerns give me a shout.

Thanks all,
Barry

--







Barry Ritson
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## Joesoccer333 (Feb 17, 2020)

everyone this is all nonsense, the teams who r leaving (Pomona ,  Covina , SGV ) r like  35 teams, not 60.  San Marino is unaffected and staying as part of LA Surf.  No coaching payment issue, Brian Waltrip decided he didn't want to give up control after all and wanted to remain in charge after realizing he wasn't anymore.  buyers remorse is all.  hard 2 believe, that's all


----------



## UIGogeta (Feb 17, 2020)

No communication in terms of $$$ too.. was told we are becoming surf...  anyone can let me know the ball park figure of 2006,  2007, & 2008 fee?


----------



## timbuck (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's what probably  happened:
Group 1: "We want your best players. And we want "our" guys to coach the top teams."
Group 2: That's not fair.  We developed them.  They like playing for our coaches.  The families have put their trust in is.
Group 1: Yeah, but we have better coaches.  It will be better for their "development."  They need to be on the right "pathway. And your coaches will take a pay cut.  We are giving ours a raise."
Group 2:  "Go F yourself.  We'll go do our own thing."


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Here's what probably  happened:
> Group 1: "We want your best players. And we want "our" guys to coach the top teams."
> Group 2: That's not fair.  We developed them.  They like playing for our coaches.  The families have put their trust in is.
> Group 1: Yeah, but we have better coaches.  It will be better for their "development."  They need to be on the right "pathway. And your coaches will take a pay cut.  We are giving ours a raise."
> Group 2:  "Go F yourself.  We'll go do our own thing."


Wow, the f*cking inner workings of how all of us are talked about in the back rooms with all the dads.  Go talk to your group leader (TM) and get the low down.  Give me a shout if your about to leave and I'll share off the record with you.  Is coach Chavez still Dr Chavez?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 17, 2020)

I read this.  This deal was put together without being really put together it sounds like. Kind of like moving into together without tying the knot.  These things happen in deal making like these in business.  At least they tried to get the all the families to marry each other.  This might be more about nothing and more about a few coaches and their clans not merging.  All pipe down now.  Everything will be the same, same everything. Go back to your family group and be nice 









						LA Premier FC Joins The Surf Family - Welcome to LA Surf Soccer
					

Surf Cup Sports is proud to announce a new structure at LA Surf Soccer Club with the addition of the LA Premier FC; hiring of key personnel; growing influence in the Los Angeles Market; adding to the recently established merger of SoCal Academy, San Gabriel Valley Surf and Soltilo FC.




					lasurfsoccer.com


----------



## Whatamidoing (Feb 17, 2020)

"parameters set by us" makes it sound like Covina and Pomona never had a voice.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 17, 2020)

Joesoccer333 said:


> everyone this is all nonsense, the teams who r leaving (Pomona ,  Covina , SGV ) r like  35 teams, not 60.  San Marino is unaffected and staying as part of LA Surf.  No coaching payment issue, Brian Waltrip decided he didn't want to give up control after all and wanted to remain in charge after realizing he wasn't anymore.  buyers remorse is all.  hard 2 believe, that's all


Covina is SGV, and San Marino is definitely leaving


----------



## focomoso (Feb 17, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Will the 60 teams have access to DA?  ECNL?


Everyone has access to the DA and ECNL... if they're good enough to make the team. Club umbrellas are totally irrelevant.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 17, 2020)

All I have to say is wait until June 1st to see what happens. May 31st is the last DA League game so if it's like anything like last year; and it sounds like it; all hell will break loose on June 1st. So let me explain as I was with SoCal Academy when this all went down last year. In February of 2019, that's when SCA, SGV Surf and Sotilo all joined together to make LA Surf. Everything was business as usual between Feb and May 2019. The carrot LA Surf dangled in front of us was ECNL. Now, they never promised us ECNL, but said since we have the "Surf" name, ECNL would be easier to get into, especially since Surf Sports works closely with ECNL in providing fields and that Surf Sports has someone on the ECNL board. So, it all seem good to go for SoCal Academy cause that's want we wanted, ECNL and not DA. But we never saw anyone from SGV Surf or Solito during this time. Now, on the Monday after the last DA game; which was in May 2019, that's when we were told LA Premier was coming over with their DA teams and "requested" that all SCA players try out for the DA teams. Now some of you may remember how that DA tryouts turned out, which was pretty low. None of the players from my dd team went to the tryouts. A lot of players from SCA came from LA Premier (not my dd) in the past for various reasons, but mostly because they were unhappy, so when we found out LA Premier was coming over, It was not pretty. LA Surf did lose 3 teams because of this, the SCA 05 and 07 teams and the 04 LA Premier DA team left. 
I can see why Solito and especially SGV Surf are upset and want to leave. SGV Surf was used as a pawn in all of this. Surf wanted SoCal Academy but had to throw SGV into the mix to make it bigger. We never saw any SGV players and they stay at South Hills HS while we stayed at San Marino HS. And to my knowledge, no SGV players were invited to the DA tryouts. I know a couple of SCA 04 players that were forced to tryout and they made the team (no surprise there), but those players just said no thank you cause they wanted to play high school soccer. 
And with SGV Surf, they had their name changed 3 times in the last 3 seasons. 1st, they were IE Surf West, then SGV Surf, and now LA Surf. That's a headache just in itself. 
But like I basically said in my opening sentence, if history repeats itself, and it looks that way, just wait until the 2019/2020 DA season concludes on May 31st...
Tuned in after the last DA Game, same Surf time, same Surf channel...…………….


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 17, 2020)

It was just a matter of time before this exploded, thought it would last longer but didn’t last a year. From what I am hearing all fingers are pointing to LAPFC management for this explosion. Welcome to US Club soccer where greed and wins surpasses your kid and their true development. All the lies and sweet talking these coaches/DOC do with parents is quite sad. Don’t fall for it folks. Remember we are the cu$tomers so choose wisely and do what is in your child best interest. Good Luck to all involved


----------



## oh canada (Feb 18, 2020)

The restrictions of DA just don't make sense for girls/womens' soccer.  Every woman on the USWNT played high school soccer and played other sports in high school.  That team is doing pretty well I think.


----------



## Speed (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> So, in the last month or so, DA Docs/Coaches seem to be on the move in the middle of da season.  Gus was let go at *OC Surf *and took his flock to Liverpool.  KB went to WSU and told everyone on a Thursday and was gone on Friday.  Now this from LA Surf?  This breaking news is half way through the DA season as well which makes it odd.  I wonder what kind of goodbye the mystery leader will get from *LA Surf*?  I will hold judgement on the actual "why" this went down.  My dd Doc at *San Diego Surf* just disappeared one day without answering any of my questions. This Doc had a few questionable deals going on and I felt it was my right to ask what the hell he was up to and why he lied to me three big times and so many white lies I lost count. What a mess for all the customers. That email was horrible by the way


And what flock did Gus take with him?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

oh canada said:


> The restrictions of DA just don't make sense for girls/womens' soccer.  Every woman on the USWNT played high school soccer and played other sports in high school.  That team is doing pretty well I think.


"The World is Watching"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

Speed said:


> And what flock did Gus take with him?


I have no idea, its was just speculation on my part and one buddy who loves him and will go wherever he goes as long as its in OC.


----------



## mirage (Feb 18, 2020)

All of this is just business and can be messy, especially when you're talking about youth sports (read cottage industry).

While I fully understand all the arguments about development style, philosophy and building the best club and so on, at the end of the day its all about dollars.  The control issue being implied is more of business control rather than soccer control.

Couple of things to think about.  Sotilo is owned by Estillo-Honda and has academies all over the world as well as own couple of professional teams in Scandinavia and Africa.  They also took a small stake in Surf Sports (parent company for Surf SC) few years ago.  When they announced LA Surf, it make sense from branding but probably never realized what they expected so why not go back to being Sotilo and grow their own brand.  As for SGV, probably didn't like the arrangement so why not join Soltilo.  Sounds like they have been a gypsy club the last few years.

We tend to think that club soccer is youth sports first, then business but in reality, its business first and youth soccer is the medium in which the money flows.  Its all about branding and marketing.  Kids are commodity that funnels monies to the club from parents (consumer).  

May not like it but its true...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

The way Legends handled KB leaving looks so much more professional and great communication for those at Legends.  That's the way to handle things like that.  This is more like a nasty divorce and we all know what happens when kids are involved in a nasty divorce.  BS and should never happen in girls soccer. BTW, how is all this effecting the girls? What about the Jr and Srs?  Do you know how much pressure some of them feel?  When my dd was in middle school one of the students hung herself.  She left a note saying she felt too much pressure.  I have more but it's to sad to share them. Some of these dudes, coaches, docs and dads don;t give a shit about our dds.  Trust me when I say this. This is war in LA for market share and our poor dds are caught in the middle because we as parents want them to get a scholarship in soccer and they all know that.  We need to send a message loud and clear.  In socal, 11 girls made U16 and U17 list.  I'm happy for them.  Why do we need a league that has crappy rules, makes you travel all over the country and then makes you take long bus rides to AZ, NoCal and Vegas to make them a boat load of money and maybe another 100 or so goats better.  Plus they make you pay.  I'm embarrassed to add it all up.  On top of all that, you have to give up HS Soccer.  WTF?????

P.S.  Lets give Beach, Legends and Pats the GDA. 100% fully funded btw  Two teams in each age group.  Stub Hub for all of LA .  Great Park for OC and Silverlakes for IE and SD top goats who want that life now.  The other teams play ECNL and other leagues plus HS Soccer.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2020)

mirage said:


> All of this is just business and can be messy, especially when you're talking about youth sports (read cottage industry).
> 
> While I fully understand all the arguments about development style, philosophy and building the best club and so on, at the end of the day its all about dollars.  The control issue being implied is more of business control rather than soccer control.
> 
> ...


My kids played with (and I served in various BOD roles with) a community-based non-profit youth sports club, so I can attest that it is not all about mining money from eager parents.

However, the "it's just a business" theory would explain some of the interactions we had with other clubs.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> The way Legends handled KB leaving looks so much more professional and great communication for those at Legends.  That's the way to handle things like that.  This is more like a nasty divorce and we all know what happens when kids are involved in a nasty divorce.  BS and should never happen in girls soccer. BTW, how is all this effecting the girls? What about the Jr and Srs?  Do you know how much pressure some of them feel?  When my dd was in middle school one of the students hung herself.  She left a note saying she felt too much pressure.  I have more but it's to sad to share them. Some of these dudes, coaches, docs and dads don;t give a shit about our dds.  Trust me when I say this. This is war in LA for market share and our poor dds are caught in the middle because we as parents want them to get a scholarship in soccer and they all know that.  We need to send a message loud and clear.  In socal, 11 girls made U16 and U17 list.  I'm happy for them.  Why do we need a league that has crappy rules, makes you travel all over the country and then makes you take long bus rides to AZ, NoCal and Vegas to make them a boat load of money and maybe another 100 or so goats better.  Plus they make you pay.  I'm embarrassed to add it all up.  On top of all that, you have to give up HS Soccer.  WTF?????
> 
> P.S.  Lets give Beach, Legends and Pats the GDA. 100% fully funded btw  Two teams in each age group.  Stub Hub for all of LA .  Great Park for OC and Silverlakes for IE and SD top goats who want that life now.  The other teams play ECNL and other leagues plus HS Soccer.


I can't speak for all teams, but our team has been together going on 3 years. We started as Socal Academy, then a year later LA Surf, and now another year later we will be another new club. But our girls aren't affected. This is all above their pay grade. They just care about playing soccer. None of us parents are losing any sleep over this situation. But again, I can only speak for our team


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> I can't speak for all teams, but our team has been together going on 3 years. We started as Socal Academy, then a year later LA Surf, and now another year later we will be another new club. But our girls aren't affected. This is all above their pay grade. They just care about playing soccer. None of us parents are losing any sleep over this situation. But again, I can only speak for our team


Just curious, is the "whole" team sticking together?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> I can't speak for all teams, but our team has been together going on 3 years. We started as Socal Academy, then a year later LA Surf, and now another year later we will be another new club. But our girls aren't affected. This is all above their pay grade. They just care about playing soccer. None of us parents are losing any sleep over this situation. But again, I can only speak for our team


Having been thru this for the last 12 yrs its only a matter of time before your kids start getting plucked away and it’s usually two or three at a time. I was in your same boat with my sons team and was saying the same thing”not our team”. I would have a good spokesperson for your team and if your coach bails then find another coach with a different club. We held on till U15 they eventually broke up. This does all depend on the age were talking about. If there older its a little easier to keep them together but if younger it will be more difficult Just my 2 cents!


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Just curious, is the "whole" team sticking together?


Yeah, we are going on 3 years together as a team. No reason to bail now because some rich people are fighting


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Having been thru this for the last 12 yrs its only a matter of time before your kids start getting plucked away and it’s usually two or three at a time. I was in your same boat with my sons team and was saying the same thing”not our team”. I would have a good spokesperson for your team and if your coach bails then find another coach with a different club. We held on till U15 they eventually broke up. This does all depend on the age were talking about. If there older its a little easier to keep them together but if younger it will be more difficult Just my 2 cents!


Of course, anything could happen. I'm not saying we will be together for eternity. I'm speaking as of right now, we are good. This infighting doesn't really affect our team


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> Yeah, we are going on 3 years together as a team. No reason to bail now because some rich people are fighting


That is really cool and I mean that. What will be the new name?


----------



## mirage (Feb 18, 2020)

espola said:


> My kids played with (and I served in various BOD roles with) a community-based non-profit youth sports club, so I can attest that it is not all about mining money from eager parents.
> 
> However, the "it's just a business" theory would explain some of the interactions we had with other clubs.


I too have served on several boards in my time when our kids were little in multiple sports.  Most community-based club (e.g., AYSO Extra/Plus/United/etc, Signature league clubs and so on...) are not what we are discussing.  We're talking about these mega clubs and those that aspire to grow big.  

To bring up handful of exceptions does not change how the industry as a whole acts for the most part...


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> That is really cool and I mean that. What will be the new name?


They haven't told us yet. They said to expect an announcement in a few days


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> I can't speak for all teams, but our team has been together going on 3 years. We started as Socal Academy, then a year later LA Surf, and now another year later we will be another new club. But our girls aren't affected. This is all above their pay grade. They just care about playing soccer. None of us parents are losing any sleep over this situation. But again, I can only speak for our team


Sounds like you are from the San Marino side, and we just read a email from BR saying the San Marino side is not going anywhere. So what are you hearing from your coach? details


----------



## mirage (Feb 18, 2020)

Its stories like this that makes me really glad that we're done with club soccer in 3 months.  Our youngest graduates from HS and he'll be off to college in the summer.  

We've been in club soccer between two kids for 15 years.  During that time we've seen so many changes, yet so little differences.  If you step back and view the big picture, there has been no real innovation or change to youth soccer.  Just different dominate labels/brands.

We started the older kid with Laguna Niguel Soccer Club (which started as Laguna Beach SC, then merged to LNSC, then taken over by LNYSA to become Laguna United), then Pats, followed by FCGS, (Soltilo for a summer) , finally finishing with SD Surf.  He''s playing 3rd year in college now and has a year to go for graduation.

The younger started with Laguna United, then Pats, then LAGOC (was Irvine Slammers when we moved and now Liverpool but we won't be...). He just has couple of tournaments and the National Cup to go and we're done!

So, my advise to those who are in midst of all the chaos, is the following:
- Know that whatever you have now, will not be in a relatively short time
- Try to avoid knee-jerk reaction and let things play out before taking actions
- Just focus on your own objectives/your kids objectives and ignore the white noise
- know when to leave a team (the same coach is only effective for couple of years and most coaches have best ages to work with kids)

Other than that, just enjoy the moment because I cannot believe 15 years have passed playing club soccer, and that we're going to be an empty nesters in few months.  It will fly by you...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> They haven't told us yet. They said to expect an announcement in a few days


What is the rumor mill saying?  Are you still with Coach Chavez or did he stay with Coach Barry?  We should take some bets on the new name.  I'm thinking maybe Liverpool now?  I can see a small boutique local club with a coach like timbuck for u7-13.  However, the top players will be poached from the clan.  My wife and I were watching Alpha Dog last night.  It's a movie about a wolf that became the first dog ever and mans best friend.  Anyway, the clan was all together around the camp fire eating and talking about the days events.  Out of nowhere my wife screams and this big gigantic black panther type saber tooth tiger snatched one the dads sons and took him away for dinner.  It happen so fast and everyone looked around saying, "dang, another one."


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 18, 2020)

My niece had the same coach from U9 until D1.....several of the same teammates too......amazing experience and he's still in touch with the family as is the teammates.......it seems that is so rare nowadays to be almost impossible.....there is so many changes every damn day......just make sure your dd is happy and you're following their dreams not your own........


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

I think its time we all join hands and start fixing soccer somehow.  My buddy did the video for the singer Ashley.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> Sounds like you are from the San Marino side, and we just read a email from BR saying the San Marino side is not going anywhere. So what are you hearing from your coach? details


So basically from what I understand, the teams from San Marino will leave. But Surf will keep San Marino as a location and try to build new teams. I don't think they will have much luck though because its just LA Premier with a new coat of paint.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> What is the rumor mill saying?  Are you still with Coach Chavez or did he stay with Coach Barry?  We should take some bets on the new name.  I'm thinking maybe Liverpool now?  I can see a small boutique local club with a coach like timbuck for u7-13.  However, the top players will be poached from the clan.  My wife and I were watching Alpha Dog last night.  It's a movie about a wolf that became the first dog ever and mans best friend.  Anyway, the clan was all together around the camp fire eating and talking about the days events.  Out of nowhere my wife screams and this big gigantic black panther type saber tooth tiger snatched one the dads sons and took him away for dinner.  It happen so fast and everyone looked around saying, "dang, another one."


I think Coach Chavez's status is a bit more complicated because of DA. Only time will tell with that one.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 18, 2020)

This is all one more reason why state cup should take place at the end of the season. And tryouts shouldn’t take place until early Spring.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> I think Coach Chavez's status is a bit more complicated because of DA. Only time will tell with that one.


Sounds like someone who might hold folks hostage based on the little I've heard about this coach?


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Sounds like someone who might hold folks hostage based on the little I've heard about this coach?


I really can't speak to anyone elses experiences with Chavez, but I like him. I think he's a great coach. We'll see how it shakes out in the next couple of weeks I guess


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> I really can't speak to anyone elses experiences with Chavez, but I like him. I think he's a great coach. We'll see how it shakes out in the next couple of weeks I guess


I hear many different things about him.  Not hear to judge the coach.  Prior to June last year, both LA Surf family and the Chavez clan were selling ECNL to all the parents.  I know this from a dad from socal.  Then coach Barry who also was the u15 girls YNT coach came in to make one big family.  Instead of ECNL, they were sold DA.  So no DA?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> So basically from what I understand, the teams from San Marino will leave. But Surf will keep San Marino as a location and try to build new teams. I don't think they will have much luck though because its just LA Premier with a new coat of paint.


Where will they play out of?   Field space isn’t exactly widely available in that area.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I hear many different things about him.  Not hear to judge the coach.  Prior to June last year, both LA Surf family and the Chavez clan were selling ECNL to all the parents.  I know this from a dad from socal.  Then coach Barry who also was the u15 girls YNT coach came in to make one big family.  Instead of ECNL, they were sold DA.  So no DA?


This is not entirely true. From my sources I heard it wasn’t Chavez or SoCal trying to sell ECNL. They were hoping to get ECNL on their own and didn’t succeed. It was when SD Surf came in looking to form LA Surf with the three clubs whom I hear was certain they can get ECNL or DA in the area but failed too because Premier was around the corner.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> This is not entirely true. From my sources I heard it wasn’t Chavez or SoCal trying to sell ECNL. They were hoping to get ECNL on their own and didn’t succeed. It was when SD Surf came in looking to form LA Surf with the three clubs whom I hear was certain they can get ECNL or DA in the area but failed too because Premier was around the corner.


Interesting.  I find that really hard to believe.  Surf was never ever going to get ECNL. Trust me.  I was there when they were forced to pick one or the other.  Not winning like the blues was putting them in a tough business corner.  I was the type of customer who asked questions.  I called customer service line and the help desk.  Sad thing, no one helped me.  I was sold ECNL when in fact they were going DPL 100%. This is horrible however you look at it.  Especially for the kids right in the middle of recruiting.  What about the super star 13 year old.  What are her parents going to do.  So sad


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> Where will they play out of?   Field space isn’t exactly widely available in that area.


Good question, that one is above my pay grade


----------



## JV6 (Feb 18, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> This is not entirely true. From my sources I heard it wasn’t Chavez or SoCal trying to sell ECNL. They were hoping to get ECNL on their own and didn’t succeed. It was when SD Surf came in looking to form LA Surf with the three clubs whom I hear was certain they can get ECNL or DA in the area but failed too because Premier was around the corner.


This is true. I talked to Chavez several times before we even transitioned to Surf, and he wanted ECNL and was denied. ECNL was always the goal.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

JV6 said:


> This is true. I talked to Chavez several times before we even transitioned to Surf, and he wanted ECNL and was denied. ECNL was always the goal.


Thanks for sharing and I'm only interested because I went through ECNL, DA and DPL decisions and I'm always curious about what others have to struggle with in youth soccer.  So he joined LA Surf in Jan 2019 because they told told him and all of you they will get ECNL because they have a special connection at ECNL BOD and LA Surf was a shoe in to get ECNL spot?  Then June 11th, 2019 the big merger happen with LA Premier and Coach Barry.  Did you guys and coach Chavez say anything then about why no ecnl and then the old switcheroo to DA and DPL?  That's the big beef I hear most parents complain about and some parents filling a little but mislead.  I almost made a decision with thousands of dollars off of a big fat lie  That sucks and then you feel stuck and trapped for 6 months and now all this?  Gee, something is not right somewhere in the communication imho.  Good luck LA......


----------



## RedCard (Feb 18, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Thanks for sharing and I'm only interested because I went through ECNL, DA and DPL decisions and I'm always curious about what others have to struggle with in youth soccer.  So he joined LA Surf in Jan 2019 because they told told him and all of you they will get ECNL because they have a special connection at ECNL BOD and LA Surf was a shoe in to get ECNL spot?  Then June 11th, 2019 the big merger happen with LA Premier and Coach Barry.  Did you guys and coach Chavez say anything then about why no ecnl and then the old switcheroo to DA and DPL?  That's the big beef I hear most parents complain about and some parents filling a little but mislead.  I almost made a decision with thousands of dollars off of a big fat lie  That sucks and then you feel stuck and trapped for 6 months and now all this?  Gee, something is not right somewhere in the communication imho.  Good luck LA......


Sounds about right...


----------



## RedCard (Feb 18, 2020)

So it looks like not only LA Surf will be losing teams, but @methood just posted that the former West Coast FC teams are leaving OC Surf and are taking their West Coast FC name back. What in the blue hell is happening at Surf?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> It was just a matter of time before this exploded, thought it would last longer but didn’t last a year. From what I am hearing all fingers are pointing to LAPFC management for this explosion. Welcome to US Club soccer where greed and wins surpasses your kid and their true development. All the lies and sweet talking these coaches/DOC do with parents is quite sad. Don’t fall for it folks. Remember we are the cu$tomers so choose wisely and do what is in your child best interest. Good Luck to all involved


What kinds of sweet talks and Lies bro?  My friend just threw his hands up last night and is about to lose his marbles.....


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 19, 2020)

So is anyone going to share more on this thread or did an order go out to stop talking about this circus?  Curious about what is going to happen to the DA teams as this can’t be good for the club no matter how hard they try to spin it.  Also, BR was Coach for U16 GNT one time and then disappeared from that arena. Wonder why happened?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

I have the easiest job in the world so I can sit by my computer all day and wait for the latest news.  Nothing today at all.  I think you nailed it on the head 43. Calm before the big storm?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 19, 2020)

I thought I was a strong "He Man."  However, I'm still trying to figure out, "WHATS GOING ON" the last three years in youth soccer and I think I finally figured out, "whats going on."


----------



## Soccer1234 (Feb 19, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> So is anyone going to share more on this thread or did an order go out to stop talking about this circus?  Curious about what is going to happen to the DA teams as this can’t be good for the club no matter how hard they try to spin it.  Also, BR was Coach for U16 GNT one time and then disappeared from that arena. Wonder why happened?


Nothing will happen with the DA teams. The only reason the word DA is associated with LA Surf is because LA Premier, who had the status joined the party. If they leave, which is unlikely, the status would go with them.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, but I bet they were hoping to poach players to fluff up their DA teams - remember none of the DA teams were that strong so it seems like it would be difficult to recruit


----------



## timbuck (Feb 19, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, but I bet they were hoping to poach players to fluff up their DA teams - remember none of the DA teams were that strong so it seems like it would be difficult to recruit


Aside from the u17 age group, they are stronger than oc surf.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m not sure that says much to compare to OC Surf - we’ll see where all the teams end up at the end of the season when all the games have been played and counted - right now they all have different number of game that have been played so it is not a fair comparison.  Also, they don’t include the scores from the showcases in the standings so that is not an even comparison with the rest of the DA teams.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Aside from the u17 age group, they are stronger than oc surf.


That's like saying the 2016 Browns were stronger than the 2017 Browns....they still weak lol

But to be more accurate the u17 (03) and u14 (06) OC Surf teams are both just ahead of the LA Surf teams....LA Surf is just ahead in u15, u16 and u18/19.......soccer 43 is right about game played.....BUT both club's teams are nearer the bottom than the top of the standings and it's pretty clear these two mostly represent $$ with the SD teams the only ones actually doing business on the field.......


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 20, 2020)

Also, I am more interested in success of the team/club measured by college commits.  If you look at clubs and which players are committed to top or decent colleges the best clubs seem to be SoCalBlues, Legends, Surf, and Slammers


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Also, I am more interested in success of the team/club measured by college commits.  If you look at clubs and which players are committed to top or decent colleges the best clubs seem to be SoCalBlues, Legends, Surf, and Slammers


I agree.....ya just got to remember to put the *SD* before Surf in these current times....though most of us know that just "Surf" means SD


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I agree.....ya just got to remember to put the *SD* before Surf in these current times....though most of us know that just "Surf" means SD


Do you suppose anyone at the old San Dieguito Surf of the 80's and 90's would eventually evolve into a franchising operation that actually reduces the reputation of the club's legacy?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you suppose anyone at the old San Dieguito Surf of the 80's and 90's would eventually evolve into a franchising operation that actually reduces the reputation of the club's legacy?


Excellent point.  I think Surf has a strong brand in SD, but someone(s) has watered the brand just like they have with competition in SoCal.  More is not always better and were ALL finding out why.


----------



## mirage (Feb 20, 2020)

Just to clarify, SD Surf is a wholly own subsidiary of Surf Sports.

Surf Sports owns and franchises "Surf SC" branding, along with the lease to the polo fields and Oceanside complex, not to mention the tournaments.

SD Surf SC has no control over who the parent license the name to nor do they see any financial benefit from it, as I understand to be.

All that said, clearly the SD Surf started the parent company and at some point became a victim of their own success.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

mirage said:


> Just to clarify, SD Surf is a wholly own subsidiary of Surf Sports.
> 
> Surf Sports owns and franchises "Surf SC" branding, along with the lease to the polo fields and Oceanside complex, not to mention the tournaments.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory, that rates a half a coocoo  --

Coo.


----------



## VegasParent (Feb 20, 2020)

When door closes, another opens. 









						Match Fit Academy Partners with Surf Soccer
					

Surf and Match Fit Academy Partner to Create Expanded Youth Soccer Experiences and Opportunities in New Jersey     Surf Cup Sports (San Diego, CA) is proud to announce an innovative new partnership...




					www.matchfitacademy.net


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 20, 2020)

So this press release is Surf admitting their affiliates are a REC program.....NJ Surf will have the teams and name below ECNL level and Match Fit Academy will have the name and run the ECNL program........but it really is about being The Best of the Best, not $$, you got that haters!!!!???? It is almost like this week with the three announcements has just been made up as an early April fools......


----------



## focomoso (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, but I bet they were hoping to poach players to fluff up their DA teams - remember none of the DA teams were that strong so it seems like it would be difficult to recruit


At least on the boys side, it really isn't very difficult to recruit for the DA, even if your teams isn't that great, it's still the DA. They can poach players whether they're affiliated with the club or not. The only advantage to having a larger club is for part time players who get to play with their club team and some games on the DA.


----------



## mirage (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting theory, that rates a half a coocoo  --
> 
> Coo.


I know you live in Poway (by your own statements in the past) and believe you know all about SD soccer scene but you really owe it to yourself to do some due diligence before dismissing some information that you may not be aware of.  You may be surprised to see what is really going on....


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> When door closes, another opens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are great waves in Hoboken!!!!


----------



## Dargle (Feb 20, 2020)

focomoso said:


> At least on the boys side, it really isn't very difficult to recruit for the DA, even if your teams isn't that great, it's still the DA. They can poach players whether they're affiliated with the club or not. The only advantage to having a larger club is for part time players who get to play with their club team and some games on the DA.


You definitely see the latter phenomenon this year among the boys DA clubs with a large number of affiliates.  For instance, just in Boys U14, LA Surf, Pateadores, and FC Golden State all have added PT players between the end of league season and Nat'l club, some from affiliates that aren't particularly close to where the DA team practices.  It helps the DA teams with injuries etc., but it allows top kids at the affiliate clubs a chance to get a taste of DA and a chance to develop/impress without leaving their club teams high and dry right before Nat'l Cup


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

mirage said:


> I know you live in Poway (by your own statements in the past) and believe you know all about SD soccer scene but you really owe it to yourself to do some due diligence before dismissing some information that you may not be aware of.  You may be surprised to see what is really going on....


I rated it as only half crazy, so you could say that I half believe it to be true.  The Surf Cup operation disconnected from SD Surf long before I was interested in those things, and the evolution into Surf Cup Sports looks like material for a book someone on the inside should write someday.

I am pretty much disconnected from local youth soccer except through my niece, whose team's games are usually too far away for me to go watch (unless they get some local National Cup games).  She passed on the chance to play HS JV because the scheduling required missing some of her tougher classes in order to get out early enough for the bus rides, among other things.

And I don't live in Poway any more (although houses over the city line are visible from my street), my son moved away so he doesn't play, coach, or ref around here anymore, and I had to give up the high school volunteer work because of my health.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 20, 2020)

What’s the latest over at LA Surf? Didn’t JV6 say they would be announcing a new club in a few days?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

It's not just LA, OC has some news I'm sure will hit the wire soon.  @RedCard do you think parents will wait it out til May 31st?


----------



## RedCard (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> It's not just LA, OC has some news I'm sure will hit the wire soon.  @RedCard do you think parents will wait it out til May 31st?


I just think when the DA season ends on MAY 31st, all hell will break out (IMO). It's just like the same scenario last year when news hit the day after the DA season ended that LAP was coming on board. That's when parents; especially those who were with LAP in the past; got upset. In regards to the SGV Surf teams, I can see them not waiting until June 1st as those teams are in the National Cup which starts in early April. They will probably bolt right after the National Cup. But I will have a huge bag of popcorn next to me on June 1st, that's for damn sure...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

I honestly believe this will be the most player movement socal has ever seen for the 2020-2021


----------



## timbuck (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I honestly believe this will be the most player movement socal has ever seen for the 2020-2021


More than the age group change?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> More than the age group change?


Yes, but that is pure speculation on my part based on what I've heard.  It's interesting that all this is happening right after the meetings in Nashville.


----------



## sdb (Feb 20, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Yes, but that is pure speculation on my part based on what I've heard.  It's interesting that all this is happening right after the meetings in Nashville.


Given how helpful you have become, please tell us what you’ve heard and why it’s going to create all the movement. Don’t leave us hangin’...


----------



## CopaMundial (Feb 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> More than the age group change?


2020 has been changing and facing change for 6 years, but they are headed to college and it is what it is.  The 2021 and forward are going to have to get a grip. Youngers are good. Olders are stressed. So many rule changes, yet early recruits. And then we have club changes and coaching changes. Take your time peeps. Just take your time. Let your player figure out their place and focus and go with it. Trust in your player, since most clubs seem to only trust in the $.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

CopaMundial said:


> 2020 has been changing and facing change for 6 years, but they are headed to college and it is what it is.  The 2021 and forward are going to have to get a grip. Youngers are good. Olders are stressed. So many rule changes, yet early recruits. And then we have club changes and coaching changes. Take your time peeps. Just take your time. Let your player figure out their place and focus and go with it. Trust in your player, since most clubs seem to only trust in the $.


I agree 2023 and younger are all good.  What US Soccer/DA/Surf Cup Sports pulled on all of us was horrible.  I told everyone we will see later.  2020 and 2021 have had it the worse. Let's all go back to memory lane shall we....
2016-2017 age groups  02/03 and 03/04 School year.  All is good for most except those at Legends and Beach
2017-2018 Age groups  04, 03 and 02/01 Birth year change (Change teams)
2018/2019 Age group 04, 02/03.  Combo meal for 02/03 (03 and 02 change teams again)
2019/2020 Age groups 04, 03  Back to single band (change again)  Beach, Legends and Surfing USA are the happy ones. Can you all see who the winners are and the losers?
Now what?  What are they all cooking up in da kitchen with all the chefs?  They don;t care about your kid.  They only care about getting more sign ups and more affiliates so they can make more $$$$ and grow franchises like Ray Kroc did when he took the best burgers and ice cream shakes that were made with real ice cream and took McDonald's across the county. Kroc didn;t know how to "develop" good food, only a salesman and he is now the Founder?  He decided to make fake ice cream so he could sell more franchises faster. He wanted everything sped up fast so HE could make more money.  He also hustled the two cooks who actually invented the best burgers west of the Mississippi.  Go watch the founder and tell me how the soccer business is any different.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 21, 2020)

RedCard said:


> I just think when the DA season ends on MAY 31st, all hell will break out (IMO). It's just like the same scenario last year when news hit the day after the DA season ended that LAP was coming on board. That's when parents; especially those who were with LAP or oin the past; got upset. In regards to the SGV Surf teams, I can see them not waiting until June 1st as those teams are in the National Cup which starts in early April. They will probably bolt right after the National Cup. But I will have a huge bag of popcorn next to me on June 1st, that's for damn sure...


DA runs through June into to July for playoffs.  Players come/go until August when the rosters start to populate.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

sdb said:


> Given how helpful you have become, please tell us what you’ve heard and why it’s going to create all the movement. Don’t leave us hangin’...


"oh my God did I try to Help us all.......I tried all the time....in this soccer institution.  Oh my God, I pray every single day for a revolution in soccer."
I think we will have a good understanding of what the hell is going to take place shortly.  If no news this weekend, I will share my speculation for 2020-2021 season


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I agree 2023 and younger are all good.  What US Soccer/DA/Surf Cup Sports pulled on all of us was horrible.  I told everyone we will see later.  2020 and 2021 have had it the worse. Let's all go back to memory lane shall we....
> 2016-2017 age groups  02/03 and 03/04 School year.  All is good for most except those at Legends and Beach
> 2017-2018 Age groups  04, 03 and 02/01 Birth year change (Change teams)
> 2018/2019 Age group 04, 02/03.  Combo meal for 02/03 (03 and 02 change teams again)
> ...


McDonald's has the best burgers?  I must have missed that part of their history.  As I recall, their marketing was based on fast and cheap, with the clown as an afterthought.


----------



## Copa9 (Feb 21, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> That's like saying the 2016 Browns were stronger than the 2017 Browns....they still weak lol
> 
> But to be more accurate the u17 (03) and u14 (06) OC Surf teams are both just ahead of the LA Surf teams....LA Surf is just ahead in u15, u16 and u18/19.......soccer 43 is right about game played.....BUT both club's teams are nearer the bottom than the top of the standings and it's pretty clear these two mostly represent $$ with the SD teams the only ones actually doing business on the field.......


Remember to look at the teams they have already played in addition to the number of games.  If you are playing only the bottom half up until now and another team is playing the top half,  that also screws up the "comparison".


espola said:


> McDonald's has the best burgers?  I must have missed that part of their history.  As I recall, their marketing was based on fast and cheap, with the clown as an afterthought.


Don't forget that the 03's also got screwed by NCAA rules. Most 02's weren't affected, 04's were still freshman,  03's rushing to commit before the rule change while leaving many 03's just beginning the process.


Soccerhelper said:


> I agree 2023 and younger are all good.  What US Soccer/DA/Surf Cup Sports pulled on all of us was horrible.  I told everyone we will see later.  2020 and 2021 have had it the worse. Let's all go back to memory lane shall we....
> 2016-2017 age groups  02/03 and 03/04 School year.  All is good for most except those at Legends and Beach
> 2017-2018 Age groups  04, 03 and 02/01 Birth year change (Change teams)
> 2018/2019 Age group 04, 02/03.  Combo meal for 02/03 (03 and 02 change teams again)
> ...


Don't forget to add in the NCAA rule changes!  It didn't affect 02's because they were older, 03's got screwed, 04's were younger and just beginning the process and it probably helped them, gave them more time.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

The Burgers that the McDonald bros made before Kroc came on the scene were the bomb.  One location only


----------



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I agree 2023 and younger are all good.  What US Soccer/DA/Surf Cup Sports pulled on all of us was horrible.  I told everyone we will see later.  2020 and 2021 have had it the worse. Let's all go back to memory lane shall we....
> 2016-2017 age groups  02/03 and 03/04 School year.  All is good for most except those at Legends and Beach
> 2017-2018 Age groups  04, 03 and 02/01 Birth year change (Change teams)
> 2018/2019 Age group 04, 02/03.  Combo meal for 02/03 (03 and 02 change teams again)
> ...


Don't forget the creation of SCDSL because a few adults thought they could make more money by allowing unlimited teams per age group and letting teams select whichever flight they want to play in.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (Feb 21, 2020)

I wonder if the Tier 1-2 system that is being put in place on the boys DA side would ever be implemented on the girls DA programs as I am sure that may also stir things up.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 21, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What’s the latest over at LA Surf? Didn’t JV6 say they would be announcing a new club in a few days?


Patiently waiting


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

To all parents and coaches who don;t like what has happened the last three years in socal girls youth soccer regarding recruiting tactics that are sprayed with fear and manipulation (rumor and lies):  We are about to experience another episode of soccer madness.  I have felt all your pain, I promise.  We need to establish something for the future so parents and good coaches can feel represented at these big meetings where all the changes are cooked up. We all know only a few coaches and parents are getting most the loot from us paying customers.  The average parent and coach has no say right now but are the ones who make this business go.  Without this group, you will have no business being in the soccer business.  They need us to survive.  Yet we put up with the worst customer service ever, in any company that I have seen in my 53 years on this earth.  Coaches have it hard too, lets not forget that.  I came up with an idea for a name for us, PCA. Parent & Coaches Association. We need a voice and a say in future big decisions, like Birth year change and "no HS soccer."  Not saying the PCA gets everything they want like 100% honesty, but we should have a voice.  We have the power of the pulse, lets not forget that. Let's see how the new roll out is taken this time around.

P.S.  I already know what will happen but I don;t have 100% confirmation.  I'm not trying to tease any of you.  There is a war for LA, IE and OC soccer customers, basically all of us. They want our check book first with early commitment.  If your really really good, many will offer free and a chance for the YNT. One will call you and pull one arm.  Another will call you and pull the other arm the other way.  Then another will pull your leg with so much shit you will be tempted to go that way. Still another will threaten you with a poor decision because they know everyone in da industry and so on and so on.  I went through this for two years straight.  "Don;t go there, there not part of....." Oh, they won;t have ecnl, we are first in line to get ECNL.  Or, I have special connection and access to the DA.....

This video is about all the soccer clans in socal (families) coming together to take on those who hold all the power (money) in youth soccer because they have all the money and jobs for the top coaches.  I'm no William Wallace.  I'm just like the old guy at the 2:57 mark.  I will hold judgement until all the changes are announced.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> .  I already know what will happen


BS


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

espola said:


> BS


Just watch


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

@espola go ahead and make fun of me with all my rumor lies that I have shared on here sine July 2019.  I'm still here and 99% of my haters are gone.  Why...................


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Just watch


If you have something to say, just say it.  There is no reason to be an asshole about it.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

espola said:


> If you have something to say, just say it.  There is no reason to be an asshole about it.


I don;t have 100% and that's why.  You think anyone has 100%?  Yes, some already know and they don;t want all this out yet.  If my source is wrong, then I look like a fool like I did in July.  So, call me names sir but I won't stoop low like that anymore.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> @espola go ahead and make fun of me with all my rumor lies that I have shared on here sine July 2019.  I'm still here and 99% of my haters are gone.  Why...................


They just have you on ignore.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Don't forget the creation of SCDSL because a few adults thought they could make more money by allowing unlimited teams per age group and letting teams select whichever flight they want to play in.


Oh and don't forget that these sames clubs that created SCDSL are now dilluting it by putting teams in DPL and ECNL Regional league.  They made rec soccer cost $2,000.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

RJonesUSC said:


> They just have you on ignore.


Hey bro, sorry for all the changes you're going through.  I love the logo btw.  Can you shed some light on the truth?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

RJonesUSC said:


> They just have you on ignore.


I was 100% wrong about my haters being gone.  My PM just lit up like a xmas tree with my haters letting me know their still here eating popcorn and seeing what the pulse is with the parents who come here like I did to find out, "Whats going on.".  They either had me on ignore, don;t want or need any help from my posts.  That is within their rights.  I will engage the debate with less emotion and more facts this time around if everyone wants to come back and have a civil online discussion about 2020-2021 season.  If you make any money in this business, please disclose that up front so we see where your coming from.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I don;t have 100% and that's why.  You think anyone has 100%?  Yes, some already know and they don;t want all this out yet.  If my source is wrong, then I look like a fool like I did in July.  So, call me names sir but I won't stoop low like that anymore.


I hope your intentions are good and you really are trying to help.

But you are stringing people along by saying *you already know what will happen*, but you're not 100% sure, others already know but don’t want it out it, or your source might be wrong, and then leaving all to hang.

I suspect for families that will be affected by whatever goes down and are trying to figure out what to do in the best interest of their kid, it may feel like you are teasing them and not really helping.

Either say it, take “credit” if you’re right or own up to it if it ends up being wrong. Or perhaps don’t say anything at all until the horse it out the barn.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> I hope your intentions are good and you really are trying to help.
> 
> But you are stringing people along by saying *you already know what will happen*, but you're not 100% sure, others already know but don’t want it out it, or your source might be wrong, and then leaving all to hang.
> 
> ...


Super Sorry for making you feel that way.  I was just trying to give clues on what I think might happen soon based on my intel.  I get a lot of hate from those in power in soccer right now and it's frankly scary.  I'm just a dad who cares about his dd well being and my fellow parents believe it or not.  I don't want to make light of this.  We need to let the clubs announce their plan for 2020-2021.  Right now the information is mixed so sometimes it's hard to believe the information I even get.  I will work hard this weekend to see what I cam find out for all of us.  You guys do the same.  Maybe we will all get the information we need so we can make decisions for 2020-2021.


----------



## baller6988 (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccer helper state it like this Rumor has it blah blah blah and then we can all go from there and search around


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> Soccer helper state it like this Rumor has it blah blah blah and then we can all go from there and search around


I can consider that for sure.  That's one way to do it. Like, "I heard it through the grape vine.........."


----------



## baller6988 (Feb 21, 2020)

Exactly then they can't call you a liar just a rumor you heard



Soccerhelper said:


> I can consider that for sure.  That's one way to do it. Like, "I heard it through the grape vine.........."


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> Exactly then they can't call you a liar just a rumor you heard


Those stupid rumors that I make up in my head become true all the time


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Super Sorry for making you feel that way.  I was just trying to give clues on what I think might happen soon based on my intel.  I get a lot of hate from those in power in soccer right now and it's frankly scary.  I'm just a dad who cares about his dd well being and my fellow parents believe it or not.  I don't want to make light of this.  We need to let the clubs announce their plan for 2020-2021.  Right now the information is mixed so sometimes it's hard to believe the information I even get.  I will work hard this weekend to see what I cam find out for all of us.  You guys do the same.  Maybe we will all get the information we need so we can make decisions for 2020-2021.


Apologies to me not necessary, ain't affecting me. Just calling it like I see it. Peace


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

Rumor has it many of the clubs have been in limbo just like us.  Next year is not promised to everyone and neither is tomorrow. So to be fair and sensitive to those who run soccer clubs, some are still trying to figure out their next move as well. Some don;t know if DA will keep them or if ECNL will drop them. I'll work on some to share.  I also don;t want to cause mass panic with something over the top that might not be accurate. It will come out but like @RedCard said, they would like all of us to remain calm and stick to things that matter, like playing the game.  We need to push for answers now so we all don;t get the May or even June surprise.


----------



## timmyh (Feb 21, 2020)

I think you are way overstating the amount of stock people put into taking your posts seriously.
If everyone thinks you’re a joke, you should lean into that and post your predictions. Nobody is going to “panic” over any more of your ramblings.
if you’re right, great. If you’re wrong, it’s not like you have any credibility to lose.  So it’s all upside.


----------



## myself (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper, if you're all of a sudden concerned about your reputation then just create a new account for the 5th time and post it anonymously.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 21, 2020)

espola said:


> McDonald's has the best burgers?  I must have missed that part of their history.  As I recall, their marketing was based on fast and cheap, with the clown as an afterthought.


At one time, they did.  

You've forgotten the days when local greasy spoons would serve old meat that didn't quite pass health inspections.  McDonalds was a mark of quality.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

myself said:


> Soccerhelper, if you're all of a sudden concerned about your reputation then just create a new account for the 5th time and post it anonymously.


I thought about that as well.  You know what @myself , i'm not happy with myself sometimes and some of the decisions I've made in my life.  At the end of the day, this is just a little socal soccer gossip TGIF kind of a day because @Threeyardsback posted email from some coach who use to be with LA Surf.  Then we got another one from Barry's Tickets.  So I only said I finally figured all this out after three long years and I have some speculation on whats about to go down for all of us.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> At one time, they did.
> 
> You've forgotten the days when local greasy spoons would serve old meat that didn't quite pass health inspections.  McDonalds was a mark of quality.


I generally don't eat any hamburgers any more except those I cook for myself.  When I go to In N' Out these days I get animal fries and a drink.


----------



## FourFourTwo (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I thought about that as well.  You know what @myself , i'm not happy with myself sometimes and some of the decisions I've made in my life.  At the end of the day, this is just a little socal soccer gossip TGIF kind of a day because @Threeyardsback posted email from some coach who use to be with LA Surf.  Then we got another one from Barry's Tickets.  So I only said I finally figured all this out after three long years and I have some speculation on whats about to go down for all of us.


A third email was sent out by Barry of LA Surf, this time to all of LA Surf. (as the message from "Barry's tickets" you refer to was not sent to everyone.) It was sent out after meetings had occurred with the teams that are breaking away. The third email basically stated that everything said to parents in those meetings were lies and not true.

From the outside looking in it appears that there is some fingering point among the EGOS in charge and the actual truth of what, where and why lies somewhere in the middle of these fools.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Poconos (Feb 21, 2020)

you used to use a difference screen name, eh?



Soccerhelper said:


> To all parents and coaches who don;t like what has happened the last three years in socal girls youth soccer regarding recruiting tactics that are sprayed with fear and manipulation (rumor and lies):  We are about to experience another episode of soccer madness.  I have felt all your pain, I promise.  We need to establish something for the future so parents and good coaches can feel represented at these big meetings where all the changes are cooked up. We all know only a few coaches and parents are getting most the loot from us paying customers.  The average parent and coach has no say right now but are the ones who make this business go.  Without this group, you will have no business being in the soccer business.  They need us to survive.  Yet we put up with the worst customer service ever, in any company that I have seen in my 53 years on this earth.  Coaches have it hard too, lets not forget that.  I came up with an idea for a name for us, PCA. Parent & Coaches Association. We need a voice and a say in future big decisions, like Birth year change and "no HS soccer."  Not saying the PCA gets everything they want like 100% honesty, but we should have a voice.  We have the power of the pulse, lets not forget that. Let's see how the new roll out is taken this time around.
> 
> P.S.  I already know what will happen but I don;t have 100% confirmation.  I'm not trying to tease any of you.  There is a war for LA, IE and OC soccer customers, basically all of us. They want our check book first with early commitment.  If your really really good, many will offer free and a chance for the YNT. One will call you and pull one arm.  Another will call you and pull the other arm the other way.  Then another will pull your leg with so much shit you will be tempted to go that way. Still another will threaten you with a poor decision because they know everyone in da industry and so on and so on.  I went through this for two years straight.  "Don;t go there, there not part of....." Oh, they won;t have ecnl, we are first in line to get ECNL.  Or, I have special connection and access to the DA.....
> 
> This video is about all the soccer clans in socal (families) coming together to take on those who hold all the power (money) in youth soccer because they have all the money and jobs for the top coaches.  I'm no William Wallace.  I'm just like the old guy at the 2:57 mark.  I will hold judgement until all the changes are announced.


----------



## Poconos (Feb 21, 2020)

i think they take issue with your emphasis on quantity over quality.  



Soccerhelper said:


> I was 100% wrong about my haters being gone.  My PM just lit up like a xmas tree with my haters letting me know their still here eating popcorn and seeing what the pulse is with the parents who come here like I did to find out, "Whats going on.".  They either had me on ignore, don;t want or need any help from my posts.  That is within their rights.  I will engage the debate with less emotion and more facts this time around if everyone wants to come back and have a civil online discussion about 2020-2021 season.  If you make any money in this business, please disclose that up front so we see where your coming from.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I thought about that as well.  You know what @myself , i'm not happy with myself sometimes and some of the decisions I've made in my life.  At the end of the day, this is just a little socal soccer gossip TGIF kind of a day because @Threeyardsback posted email from some coach who use to be with LA Surf.  Then we got another one from Barry's Tickets.  So I only said I finally figured all this out after three long years and I have some speculation on whats about to go down for all of us.


Just to be clear, I didn’t post an email.


----------



## Mystery Train (Feb 21, 2020)

LOL.  I've been on hiatus during the HS season, and came back to the board to find this thread.  Hahahahahaha!   The Barry Ritson/Esteban Chavez marriage was doomed from the start.  Two egos too big for one club.  I guarantee you the spin machine that is Chelsea, err... LA Premier, ERRRRRR... LA Surf is on full tilt to try to keep as many paying suckers, ERRRRRR... Customers as possible.  Meanwhile look for mass confusion and further splintering among Chavez and the loose fifedom of coaches he's cobbled together as they try to re-name and re-brand and find fields.  More than likely, they will be stumbling back to a smaller version of what SoCal Academy originally was (which was a good thing ruined by greed and ambition.)  How many uniforms must some of these kids have had over the past two years alone???? 

If you're in this part of LA County, stay far, far away from LA Surf.  What a sh*t show.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> .....We need to establish something for the future so parents and good coaches can feel represented at these big meetings where all the changes are cooked up. We all know only a few coaches and parents are getting most the loot from us paying customers.  The average parent and coach has no say right now but are the ones who make this business go.  Without this group, you will have no business being in the soccer business.  They need us to survive.  Yet we put up with the worst customer service ever, in any company that I have seen in my 53 years on this earth.  Coaches have it hard too, lets not forget that.  I came up with an idea for a name for us, PCA. Parent & Coaches Association. We need a voice and a say in future big decisions, like Birth year change and "no HS soccer."  Not saying the PCA gets everything they want like 100% honesty, but we should have a voice.


I think the key was “good” coaches could be included in this new association.  We have experienced plenty of problem coaches that do not have players best interests at heart and actually in fact hurtful and destructive so they can form their own association and I would prefer a voice for parents and players.  That would be the PPA for me


----------



## RedCard (Feb 21, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> LOL.  I've been on hiatus during the HS season, and came back to the board to find this thread.  Hahahahahaha!   The Barry Ritson/Esteban Chavez marriage was doomed from the start.  Two egos too big for one club.  I guarantee you the spin machine that is Chelsea, err... LA Premier, ERRRRRR... LA Surf is on full tilt to try to keep as many paying suckers, ERRRRRR... Customers as possible.  Meanwhile look for mass confusion and further splintering among Chavez and the loose fifedom of coaches he's cobbled together as they try to re-name and re-brand and find fields.  More than likely, they will be stumbling back to a smaller version of what SoCal Academy originally was (which was a good thing ruined by greed and ambition.)  How many uniforms must some of these kids have had over the past two years alone????
> 
> If you're in this part of LA County, stay far, far away from LA Surf.  What a sh*t show.


Well said!!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 21, 2020)

I found this Q & A on SoccerToday, voice of American Soccer








						BARRY RITSON: WE ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK TO IMPROVING THE GAME IN THE USA • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com
				




This exchange was interesting:
_Diane Scavuzzo: You have worked with soccer parents for many years, do you believe soccer parents understand this?_

Barry: "While soccer parents get a lot of things right, I think they get some crucial things wrong at highly emotional times. Emotions play a role in the toughest issues at the youth club level."


----------



## Swoosh (Feb 21, 2020)

So what's left?  LA Premier?


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I found this Q & A on SoccerToday, voice of American Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diane Scavuzzo at times acts like a Surf PR agent.  I don't know if that is germane in this situation, but that is a good foundation to start from.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2020)

S


espola said:


> Diane Scavuzzo at times acts like a Surf PR agent.  I don't know if that is germane in this situation, but that is a good foundation to start from.


Shes not exactly a hard hitting journalist, huh?  Never a follow up question to dig deeper into what someone really thinks.


----------



## Soccermom2003 (Feb 21, 2020)

I heard Esteban Chavez resigned yesterday. Curious to know if this is true or just a rumor?


----------



## RedCard (Feb 21, 2020)

Soccermom2003 said:


> I heard Esteban Chavez resigned yesterday. Curious to know if this is true or just a rumor?


I heard there was a meeting last night and that the parents were informed of that. It was LA Surf/LA Premier saying that he resigned, but like @Soccerhelper said earlier, there are always 2 sides to the story, and this is LA Surf/LA Premier's side. I noticed on the USSDA website that Chavez was not present at last weekend's game at San Marino which is unlike him, especially a home game. Also, LA Surf/LA Premier DOC NG is taking over as coach.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2020)

RedCard said:


> I heard there was a meeting last night and that the parents were informed of that. It was LA Surf/LA Premier saying that he resigned, but like @Soccerhelper said earlier, there are always 2 sides to the story, and this is LA Surf/LA Premier's side. I noticed on the USSDA website that Chavez was not present at last weekend's game at San Marino which is unlike him, especially a home game. Also, LA Surf/LA Premier DOC NG is taking over as coach.


Chavez was coaching his high school team on Saturday 2/15.  He should be available for the rest of the DA schedule if he still has a job. No more High school games for him this season!


----------



## RedCard (Feb 21, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Chavez was coaching his high school team on Saturday 2/15.  He should be available for the rest of the DA schedule if he still has a job. No more High school games for him this season!


That makes sense. Totally forgot about the CIF playoffs...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Diane Scavuzzo at times acts like a Surf PR agent.  I don't know if that is germane in this situation, but that is a good foundation to start from.


Well, I was so naive and green 4 years ago that some Doc with an accent told me to get all my information at SoocerToday, the "voice of American soccer" and another one I think is called, Goal Nation or something like that.  Let me tell you all, there is so much information at soccer today that it can help me piece the last four years together and get a way better understanding on how soccer actual is played. I heard it from the grape vine that the actual game of soccer is played in some back room somewhere where most of the decisions are being made.  Decisions are not made that much from playing on the field, although they say their all about development.  That word is BS right now I until I see some real results from the men who started all this development BS a while back  Nope, we all playing politics and pay to play and I'm really bad at playing this type of game.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> S
> 
> Shes not exactly a hard hitting journalist, huh?  Never a follow up question to dig deeper into what someone really thinks.


I was think the same thing


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

RedCard said:


> I heard there was a meeting last night and that the parents were informed of that. It was LA Surf/LA Premier saying that he resigned, but like @Soccerhelper said earlier, there are always 2 sides to the story, and this is LA Surf/LA Premier's side. I noticed on the USSDA website that Chavez was not present at last weekend's game at San Marino which is unlike him, especially a home game. Also, LA Surf/LA Premier DOC NG is taking over as coach.


My gosh, I heard their family group meetings all over OC all last week.  No coaches.  Just a few alpha parents trying to help stop all the "rumors & lies" from both sides.  There there to sort out the truth for everyone.  I like PPA.  Someone get that started and I will help all I can.  I don;t like to lead a big group but I love to help the leader if that helps you all know about me. Sorry coaches, but I think the parents need to step up quickly before more girls get hurt from all this crap from a few rich dads and coaches who don;t care about any of us or our dd well being and they never will.  I think today will get insane!!!  Look how Legends handled a tough situation with class and professionalism.  Night & Day difference.  One does it the light for all to see and one does it the darkness.  "I love LA" and that is why I take time to help.  I get nothing except hate from my enemies and love from those who want to see real change.  PPA forever!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

I love LA and LA is Socal everyone and we need to fix soccer here in LA first and then the rest will follow imo. Socal parents have much to say and we need a voice!  Safety of the well being of our dds should be priority #1.  We need more to come here to play in Socal and not force us all to fly to NY and Chicago every year. Randy Newman knows it all starts in LA baby!!!  This Spring we have AZ, NV, AZ again, NoCal, NJ and maybe back to NC for playoffs in the next 3 and 1/2 months.  This is not needed for any of our girls to be "seen" by the colleges.  This is nuts!!!! You try and get out of one these trips and its not received very well from some.  Then your made to feel guilty.  Please, someone help us or maybe we can all help ourselves to make this better.  How about one little road trip a semester for theses students of ours.  My dd school is hard core about missing school and sports is not an excuse to miss.  Independent is offered but my dd likes to go to school.  She loves school and playing for her high school is extra special for her. Next year she might do ASB and one needs to be around school to be a part of ASB


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Rumor update:  I heard a rumor that one coach was told by one of the higher up officials that ecnl was a done deal for 2019-2020 season.  Parents were led to believe that so no one who would be interested in some league like ECNL and would need to drive away to look at other dealerships because they have ECNL all wrapped up and pretty much a done deal except for a few minor details to work out later.  This could be true folks.  I thought about this in my dreams last night.  EB seems pro HS Soccer and why would he leave for the DA?  He didn;t merge with LA Surf to do the DA, right? He merged to do ECNL and all the parents stayed and committed for next season,  That sounds logical in my book.  Then sometime in June, LA Premier and Coach Barry (YNT team coach too and also hales from Flintridge ca brought the DA and DPL instead of ECNL.  My question is why did EB stay?  Maybe he felt trapped?  I was once told this by a wise man:  "Where two fight, no ones right"


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Rocky said:


> Chavez was coaching his high school team on Saturday 2/15.  He should be available for the rest of the DA schedule if he still has a job. No more High school games for him this season!


My dd was hoping to get a chance to play his team today.  He likes to talk to other teams players who are playing good that day.  I won;t give specifics but my dd tells coaches like that to please not talk to her during the game and your embarrassing yourself. To be fair, I told my dd not to chirp back like that and do your chirping by winning the game.  She really is working on doing better with the adults in charge of soccer.   PV was way to powerful for our Fr and Sophs.  I hope they win so we don;t have to play them again in playoffs.  Way too risky for injury.  I will say if they agreed to play possession soccer I would be interested in giving them a game.  Maybe 5 passes in your half of the field before you boot it 75 yards up the field......jk everyone. They are very tough team to beat and I wish all the girls success and no one gets hurt today.  I'm jealous our team isn;t playing today


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm opening up my first self defense class business up in Flintrdige ca.  Learn how to kick Goliath's ass by the experts


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

These are just the commercials before the Saturday show begins.  Me and @RedCard are starting a popcorn business with free shipping.  More deatils to come later.......One more ad and I won;t add anymore today I promise.....


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

This is my old pal from laguna.  Good heart and good soul from a cool bro 






I promise no more today.  Be strong LA.  I love LA


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> This is my old pal from laguna.  Good heart and good soul from a cool bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s Nick from Common Sense correct? Total flashback for me! I’ve been up in the Southbay(Torrance/Redondo) for 30yrs but I grew up in SD and my buddy played in reggae band that would play shows with those guys all the time at the Belly Up, Chillers in MB and Winstons in OB. Good times!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Rocky said:


> That’s Nick from Common Sense correct? Total flashback for me! I’ve been up in the Southbay(Torrance/Redondo) for 30yrs but I grew up in SD and my buddy played in reggae band that would play shows with those guys all the time at the Belly Up, Chillers in MB and Winstons in OB. Good times!!


Yes bro


----------



## GirlsRule (Feb 22, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> My dd was hoping to get a chance to play his team today.  He likes to talk to other teams players who are playing good that day.  I won;t give specifics but my dd tells coaches like that to please not talk to her during the game and your embarrassing yourself. To be fair, I told my dd not to chirp back like that and do your chirping by winning the game.  She really is working on doing better with the adults in charge of soccer.   PV was way to powerful for our Fr and Sophs.  I hope they win so we don;t have to play them again in playoffs.  Way too risky for injury.  I will say if they agreed to play possession soccer I would be interested in giving them a game.  Maybe 5 passes in your half of the field before you boot it 75 yards up the field......jk everyone. They are very tough team to beat and I wish all the girls success and no one gets hurt today.  I'm jealous our team isn;t playing today


I am very new here and I don’t like to bash anyone because most of the time I don’t feel I have the qualifications to do so. BUT soccerhelper your posts in this thread are actually totally totally Craziness. I don’t even understand what you are talking about. I actually in all honesty feel very sorry for you. Are you ok mentally? I mean you maybe Bipolar. Seriously. You need to take what you are posting here to your doctor because you clearly are having a mental issue. Maybe your trying to sound crazy. You are the one who is taking issue with what is going on with your daughter. I bet your daughter just wants to play soccer. If your allowing your daughter to hear your craziness that is very sad. How you respond to controversy is going to affect how your daughter deals with it too. Just stop already.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> I am very new here and I don’t like to bash anyone because most of the time I don’t feel I have the qualifications to do so. BUT soccerhelper your posts in this thread are actually totally totally Craziness. I don’t even understand what you are talking about. I actually in all honesty feel very sorry for you. Are you ok mentally? I mean you maybe Bipolar. Seriously. You need to take what you are posting here to your doctor because you clearly are having a mental issue. Maybe your trying to sound crazy. You are the one who is taking issue with what is going on with your daughter. I bet your daughter just wants to play soccer. If your allowing your daughter to hear your craziness that is very sad. How you respond to controversy is going to affect how your daughter deals with it too. Just stop already.


New here? Yea right.......his DD is a both a baller and a very well raised kid and he doesn't need parenting advice from a random troll....there's my 2 cents.....


----------



## ToonArmy (Feb 22, 2020)

Rocky said:


> That’s Nick from Common Sense correct? Total flashback for me! I’ve been up in the Southbay(Torrance/Redondo) for 30yrs but I grew up in SD and my buddy played in reggae band that would play shows with those guys all the time at the Belly Up, Chillers in MB and Winstons in OB. Good times!!


Common sense! Those were good times fun shows


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> I am very new here and I don’t like to bash anyone because most of the time I don’t feel I have the qualifications to do so. BUT soccerhelper your posts in this thread are actually totally totally Craziness. I don’t even understand what you are talking about. I actually in all honesty feel very sorry for you. Are you ok mentally? I mean you maybe Bipolar. Seriously. You need to take what you are posting here to your doctor because you clearly are having a mental issue. Maybe your trying to sound crazy. You are the one who is taking issue with what is going on with your daughter. I bet your daughter just wants to play soccer. If your allowing your daughter to hear your craziness that is very sad. How you respond to controversy is going to affect how your daughter deals with it too. Just stop already.


Even though I have questioned EJ, Helper, etc mental fitness, unless you read his beginning rants, understand the clubs and coaches his dd played under and have seen his growth over the last few months, shut up.

I’ve learned that people with high integrity (I picked that up with comments about his mother and church) hold people to a high standard (expect others to tell the truth, not bash children, don’t take bribes, be fair, etc) and when they are disappointed they fall hard.  He is picking himself up so please give him a break.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> I am very new here and I don’t like to bash anyone because most of the time I don’t feel I have the qualifications to do so. BUT soccerhelper your posts in this thread are actually totally totally Craziness. I don’t even understand what you are talking about. I actually in all honesty feel very sorry for you. Are you ok mentally? I mean you maybe Bipolar. Seriously. You need to take what you are posting here to your doctor because you clearly are having a mental issue. Maybe your trying to sound crazy. You are the one who is taking issue with what is going on with your daughter. I bet your daughter just wants to play soccer. If your allowing your daughter to hear your craziness that is very sad. How you respond to controversy is going to affect how your daughter deals with it too. Just stop already.


That's all right.  I'm still alive!!!!


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 22, 2020)

hey Fact, why not just state your comments to a new member in a reasonable tone rather than telling @GirlsRule to “shut up”?  Is this forum so caustic that it’s always about bashing?


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> I am very new here and I don’t like to bash anyone because most of the time I don’t feel I have the qualifications to do so. BUT soccerhelper your posts in this thread are actually totally totally Craziness. I don’t even understand what you are talking about. I actually in all honesty feel very sorry for you. Are you ok mentally? I mean you maybe Bipolar. Seriously. You need to take what you are posting here to your doctor because you clearly are having a mental issue. Maybe your trying to sound crazy. You are the one who is taking issue with what is going on with your daughter. I bet your daughter just wants to play soccer. If your allowing your daughter to hear your craziness that is very sad. How you respond to controversy is going to affect how your daughter deals with it too. Just stop already.


The Soccerhelper character is a fictional creation of a wannabe scriptwriter.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> hey Fact, why not just state your comments to a new member in a reasonable tone rather than telling @GirlsRule to “shut up”?  Is this forum so caustic that it’s always about bashing?


I agree Fact.  You did trigger me in July but I needed it to help me work through my pain.  We all have pain in soccer.  Let's try and be share are opinions without attacks.  I will try and do my best as well


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

espola said:


> The Soccerhelper character is a fictional creation of a wannabe scriptwriter.


Soocerhelper is Billy and can;t write as noted many times before.  I'm hear for one reason only.......


----------



## GirlsRule (Feb 22, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> New here? Yea right.......his DD is a both a baller and a very well raised kid and he doesn't need parenting advice from a random troll....there's my 2 cents.....


You know I have no idea who his daughter is, I am only responding to his recent posts. If I was such a troll maybe I’d sure know a lot more about his baller daughter, which I think is great by the way. It is just the long ranting over the same thing it is unbelievable to me. So that’s all I got. I’ll just “Shut Up” and “Troll”


----------



## RJonesUSC (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> You know I have no idea who his daughter is, I am only responding to his recent posts. If I was such a troll maybe I’d sure know a lot more about his baller daughter, which I think is great by the way. It is just the long ranting over the same thing it is unbelievable to me. So that’s all I got. I’ll just “Shut Up” and “Troll”


You're spot on.  But if you think this is bad, you should have seen the last few iterations of his persona.  Those were even worse.  He has a real way of taking any thread he posts in way, way off topic.  He'll probably ditch this one and start a new one soon as he usually does when he goes too far off the ranch.  He'll say thanks, he learned a lesson, etc.  But then he'll inevitably get back to crazy town eventually.  One of these times I hope he could really learn from it.  But that's wishful thinking at this point.  Best thing is to just keep on his posts on ignore and view them only if you're in the mood for crazy.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 22, 2020)

At least it brings some entertainment to this forum when it gets boring and yes, everyone has told him he is a bit wacky, - just like youth soccer, everyone has their opinion and judgements and often no one knows the whole story


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> hey Fact, why not just state your comments to a new member in a reasonable tone rather than telling @GirlsRule to “shut up”?  Is this forum so caustic that it’s always about bashing?


If Girlsrule’s post was sincere he/she could have sent a DM, but no, it was meant to incite. Couching his/her comments in “I am new here” “BUT” does not add credibility.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 22, 2020)

Fair enough.  My kid just scored 2 goals in their game today (sorry that’s off topic but had to share that)


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Fact said:


> If Girlsrule’s post was sincere he/she could have sent a DM, but no, it was meant to incite. Couching his/her comments in “I am new here” “BUT” does not add credibility.


Fact makes a great point.  Mr Fact, if you said it just like this without "shut up" at the end makes one not get triggerred.  But maybe the universe is using Fact to trigger us to get it all out.  I wrote a 5 paragraph essay that I decided to delete all because of Fact.


----------



## GirlsRule (Feb 22, 2020)

Fact said:


> If Girlsrule’s post was sincere he/she could have sent a DM, but no, it was meant to incite. Couching his/her comments in “I am new here” “BUT” does not add credibility.


I guess it “INCITED” You? LMAO But I’m guessing you’ll have some DRAMATIC words for me now. You are entertaining


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

I know Fact has a dislike for @Luis Andres and the way he talked to the kiddos and calling out their mistakes.  Soccerhelper would really like to work through those issues without name calling.  Seriously, we could do a 7am Saturday social call right here on the Socal Soccer Forum.  I believe both Fact and Luis have good hearts.  This is only something for the two of you to think about for after all this LA and OC stuff gets out.  @Technician72 whats up in the rumor mill and IE?  Arsenal and that Aroma club?


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> I guess it “INCITED” You? LMAO But I’m guessing you’ll have some DRAMATIC words for me now. You are entertaining


I always have the same foul attitude towards trash.

^this flippant comment is more than enough proof that you are just trying to troll and incite.  Enough said.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> At least it brings some entertainment to this forum when it gets boring and yes, everyone has told him he is a bit wacky, - just like youth soccer, everyone has their opinion and judgements and often no one knows the whole story


I see It more like drawing attention to a cause but using entertainment and rumors to help fix It. I think we all see the problem with It. It came here to talk to only a small select few.  They answers It has received from Its questions made It come alive


----------



## Soccer22 (Feb 22, 2020)

At National Cup this afternoon, parents from Murrieta Surf were sharing that their club told them in a club meeting they are “very optimistic” about getting ECNL next year after some meetings they have had but if that didn’t work out they were accepted to participate in DPL for their top girls teams. I thought DPL teams had DA teams so I found the conversation interesting.


----------



## GirlsRule (Feb 22, 2020)

Fact said:


> I always have the same foul attitude towards trash.
> 
> ^this flippant comment is more than enough proof that you are just trying to troll and incite.  Enough said.


So now that I know @*Soccerhelper* is known to change their name on this site after big long rants. And now that I know from @*Fact *that @*Soccerhelper* is not mentally unstable. I tend to now think @*Soccerhelper* and @*Fact *could be the same person. So interesting the replies you both wrote are literally like the inner brain of @*Soccerhelper* rants: 

*Exhibit A:*
@*Fact* If Girlsrule’s post was sincere he/she could have sent a DM, but no, it was meant to incite. Couching his/her comments in “I am new here” “BUT” does not add credibility.

@*Soccerhelper* Fact makes a great point. Mr Fact, if you said it just like this without "shut up" at the end makes one not get triggerred. But maybe the universe is using Fact to trigger us to get it all out. I wrote a 5 paragraph essay that I decided to delete all because of Fact.

*Exhibit B:*
My Response: I guess it “INCITED” You? LMAO But I’m guessing you’ll have some DRAMATIC words for me now. You are entertaining

@*Fact *I always have the same foul attitude towards trash.
^this flippant comment is more than enough proof that you are just trying to troll and incite. Enough said.

And what does @*Soccerhelper* respond to this. *NOTHING*? Why? because @*Fact* & @*Soccerhelper* have decided "^this flippant comment is more than enough proof that you are just trying to troll and incite. Enough said" 

*ENOUGH SAID! *Both your personalities are totally *C R A Z Y!*


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

GirlsRule said:


> So now that I know @*Soccerhelper* is known to change their name on this site after big long rants. And now that I know from @*Fact *that @*Soccerhelper* is not mentally unstable. I tend to now think @*Soccerhelper* and @*Fact *could be the same person. So interesting the replies you both wrote are literally like the inner brain of @*Soccerhelper* rants:
> 
> *Exhibit A:*
> @*Fact* If Girlsrule’s post was sincere he/she could have sent a DM, but no, it was meant to incite. Couching his/her comments in “I am new here” “BUT” does not add credibility.
> ...


Bro, I left to eat some Canes. I come back and now I,m Fact. I can;t catch a break....lol, all cool but your very wrong.  Fact is good though I must say he had me fooled.  I would lay at night trying to figure out the Mr Fact guy.  BTW, no where to park at this Canes place the food is so good.  Two other eat places next to it all have signs, "No Canes Parking allowed or we will tow your ass."  Open spots for all to park but I have park across the street to get food.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 22, 2020)

Those other guys are just jealous of someone else’s success!  Like the empty church parking lot durin a Saturday morning swim meet with chains across the entry that say “no event parking “


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Those other guys are just jealous of someone else’s success!  Like the empty church parking lot durin a Saturday morning swim meet with chains across the entry that say “no event parking “


I won;t name names but there is very big reason no one was at theor place and everyone was lined up for canes.  You picked the wrong franchise and you must now see you should have picked Canes. I would sell the spots for $5 30 minute max


----------



## Rocky (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> My dd was hoping to get a chance to play his team today.  He likes to talk to other teams players who are playing good that day.  I won;t give specifics but my dd tells coaches like that to please not talk to her during the game and your embarrassing yourself. To be fair, I told my dd not to chirp back like that and do your chirping by winning the game.  She really is working on doing better with the adults in charge of soccer.   PV was way to powerful for our Fr and Sophs.  I hope they win so we don;t have to play them again in playoffs.  Way too risky for injury.  I will say if they agreed to play possession soccer I would be interested in giving them a game.  Maybe 5 passes in your half of the field before you boot it 75 yards up the field......jk everyone. They are very tough team to beat and I wish all the girls success and no one gets hurt today.  I'm jealous our team isn;t playing





Soccerhelper said:


> My dd was hoping to get a chance to play his team today.  He likes to talk to other teams players who are playing good that day.  I won;t give specifics but my dd tells coaches like that to please not talk to her during the game and your embarrassing yourself. To be fair, I told my dd not to chirp back like that and do your chirping by winning the game.  She really is working on doing better with the adults in charge of soccer.   PV was way to powerful for our Fr and Sophs.  I hope they win so we don;t have to play them again in playoffs.  Way too risky for injury.  I will say if they agreed to play possession soccer I would be interested in giving them a game.  Maybe 5 passes in your half of the field before you boot it 75 yards up the field......jk everyone. They are very tough team to beat and I wish all the girls success and no one gets hurt today.  I'm jealous our team isn;t playing today


Hopefully they get moved back down to div.2 for your daughters sake but they are losing a lot of seniors and wont be the same team next year. My dd’s team beat them tonight at there house and it generally can be tough at the PV stadium but fortunately we had a big crowd to support her team. Best of luck to all the teams going to the ship!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccer22 said:


> At National Cup this afternoon, parents from Murrieta Surf were sharing that their club told them in a club meeting they are “very optimistic” about getting ECNL next year after some meetings they have had but if that didn’t work out they were accepted to participate in DPL for their top girls teams. I thought DPL teams had DA teams so I found the conversation interesting.


Same Club that used team names like “pre-USSDA” to help lure in players? 
My point being historically that club seems to say anything they can get away with to lure in players.

Buyer beware!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccer22 said:


> At National Cup this afternoon, parents from Murrieta Surf were sharing that their club told them in a club meeting they are “very optimistic” about getting ECNL next year after some meetings they have had but if that didn’t work out they were accepted to participate in DPL for their top girls teams. I thought DPL teams had DA teams so I found the conversation interesting.


Check this @Soccer22 . It was a cold Spring afternoon back in 2018, so cold I was wearing a jacket outside.  I received a call from the Doc.  It was great news.  He was letting me know he will never chase a parent to stay at his academy.  I thanked him for that.  He then offered my dd a spot on the ECNL 02 team so I could finally get was I was demanding, which is to allow my dd some play ups.  It was forbidden by the club unless US Soccer Scouts demanded it.  We said no TY and two months later, I got a news feed marketing this new league called,  Developmental Players League, for those who show some promise.

*Development Players League* is a regionally based *league* which provides a clear pathway for *players* who show the potential to make the jump to the DA level of play. The DPL teams will offer *players* who excel to have the opportunity to be called up as a *Development Player* for their respective DA teams.

The truth imo is this new league was created to keep players from leaving the family and checking out other families to hang with for 10 months, like ECNL or SCDSL or just HS Soccer only.  Come to think about it, some of us are with soccer families more than their own families sometimes. That's not good either imo.  To be fair to some clubs, they have no clue either with, "whats going on" so they sit in limbo as well.  So many leagues, clubs, teams and coaches trying to know understand fact from fiction.

BTW, I feel sorry for the folks in SW Riverside.  Good luck out there. My advice to everyone is to be patient and don;t take the first offer that comes your way for the 2020-2021 season.  You have time, trust me  Spots will be available


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Check this @Soccer22 . It was a cold Spring afternoon back in 2018, so cold I was wearing a jacket outside.  I received a call from the Doc.  It was great news.  He was letting me know he will never chase a parent to stay at his academy.  I thanked him for that.  He then offered my dd a spot on the ECNL 02 team so I could finally get was I was demanding, which is to allow my dd some play ups.  It was forbidden by the club unless US Soccer Scouts demanded it.  We said no TY and two months later, I got a news feed marketing this new league called,  Developmental Players League, for those who show some promise.
> 
> *Development Players League* is a regionally based *league* which provides a clear pathway for *players* who show the potential to make the jump to the DA level of play. The DPL teams will offer *players* who excel to have the opportunity to be called up as a *Development Player* for their respective DA teams.
> 
> ...


Ah yes the DPL.

what I don’t understand is this.

-club has DA and DPL.
-kid plays on DPL promising a chance to move up.
-tryouts come for DA and your kid doesn’t make the team even after playing on DPL team. But a kid from another club who never has been apart of that “family” makes it. 
-so did the DPL coach fail the DPL player?

Why do clubs with a lot of teams hold tryouts for their DA team? Don’t they have a well of players in their own club? I feel bad for DPL players. Basically saying to them: “you’re not good enough for DA, and when tryouts come, we will take a random kid over you.”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> Ah yes the DPL.
> 
> what I don’t understand is this.
> 
> ...


Bingo!!!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> Ah yes the DPL.
> 
> what I don’t understand is this.
> 
> ...


Maybe it is time for the DPL player to try another sport - not hard to understand at all.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have the opposite take on DPL.  If DA is the best kids from the region, then there isn't preference for DPL kids.  (Same goes for "pre-ECNL")

DPL gets you visibility and the benefit of the DA club's coaching system, but that is about it.  They are still going to take the best player they can see.  Might be dd, might not.

Dont let it make you mad.  As long as your coach helps your kid and she is getting good games, enjoy it.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I have the opposite take on DPL.  If DA is the best kids from the region, then there isn't preference for DPL kids.  (Same goes for "pre-ECNL")
> 
> DPL gets you visibility and the benefit of the DA club's coaching system, but that is about it.  They are still going to take the best player they can see.  Might be dd, might not.
> 
> Dont let it make you mad.  As long as your coach helps your kid and she is getting good games, enjoy it.


So then what does the "D" in DA or DPL stand for?


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 23, 2020)

My kid played a solid season with her DPL team, got invited to guest play with DA, made the most of it which led to DA showcase games in San Diego and Sarasota.  Now dual roster. Scored 2 in yesterday’s DA game.
Maybe it’s not super common but in this instance, DPL was the stepping stone to DA opportunity.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Maybe it is time for the DPL player to try another sport - not hard to understand at all.


I have to disagree with that.  College is out there at all levels. D1, mid D1, D2, D3, NAIA and so on. We should have leagues that put players in their right place and I say that with all respect to all soccer players.  If my dd took the ECNL deal two years ago she would have been trapped because they told everyone at the last minute DPL, no ECNL and to be happy and not ask for a refund.  Let's just say for argument sake my dd became a developmental player and dominated.  Maybe like her playing JV instead of Varsity.  I would have all the DPL parents all mad because my dd is scoring 5 goals a game.  To be clear, my dd would never pull that stunt and would figure out a way to play possession with the whole team and share the ball with others.  Just like Magic but with a better shot when called on to take a shot


----------



## timbuck (Feb 23, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My kid played a solid season with her DPL team, got invited to guest play with DA, made the most of it which led to DA showcase games in San Diego and Sarasota.  Now dual roster. Scored 2 in yesterday’s DA game.
> Maybe it’s not super common but in this instance, DPL was the stepping stone to DA opportunity.


But if DPL didn’t exist, her team would be playing flight 1 or gold.  And the DA team could still pull players up.  And the club could still use the “da training methods”.  But you wouldn’t have to travel to AZ, NV and Utah for league games.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> But if DPL didn’t exist, her team would be playing flight 1 or gold.  And the DA team could still pull players up.  And the club could still use the “da training methods”.  But you wouldn’t have to travel to AZ, NV and Utah for league games.


I don;t want to bash leagues anymore.  I've done enough of that already.  We need standard recruiting regulations quickly.  Standard something because it's crazy out there for some parents.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My kid played a solid season with her DPL team, got invited to guest play with DA, made the most of it which led to DA showcase games in San Diego and Sarasota.  Now dual roster. Scored 2 in yesterday’s DA game.
> Maybe it’s not super common but in this instance, DPL was the stepping stone to DA opportunity.


Sounds like a great player.  Why DPL?  HS Soccer?


----------



## azsnowrider (Feb 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> But if DPL didn’t exist, her team would be playing flight 1 or gold.  And the DA team could still pull players up.  And the club could still use the “da training methods”.  But you wouldn’t have to travel to AZ, NV and Utah for league games.


What DPL team is traveling to Nevada and Utah for “league“ games? There is no DPL teams in Nevada or Utah. That “Utah” team is actually in AZ, Been over this a dozen times.

You guys in so cal crack me up when it comes to travel. NOBODY travels like AZ and Nevada for any league. Quite frankly you have it good In So Cal. I should ask for residency the amount of times we go to Cali.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> What DPL team is traveling to Nevada and Utah for “league“ games? There is no DPL teams in Nevada or Utah. That “Utah” team is actually in AZ, Been over this a dozen times.
> 
> You guys in so cal crack me up when it comes to travel. NOBODY travels like AZ and Nevada for any league. Quite frankly you have it good In So Cal. I should ask for residency the amount of times we go to Cali.


100% AZ has it the hardest. My buddy rents air bnb place over by Great Park and he's booked solid through the end of summer. He said some soccer parents rent from him over the weekend.  PM me and I will send you contact info.  We go to AZ three times a year now so maybe we can help each other.  You can stay at my Laguna place for free if you let me stay at your place for free?  All save money.  Make sure to fill up on the AZ side too


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

As we ALL wait for news on the 2020-20201 season and how much more it will cost and what new exciting cities we from AZ and Socal get to explore, I have question.  Do Part Time players get a discount in the DA?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

I would like to propose this option for parents with kids who want to be at school everyday but would also like to play in some DA or ECNL games with ZERO travel requirements (mandates) in order to be on the team if that is even possible.  I understand full time soccer players and their parents very well and let them have the extra fun.  No disrespect to the other local leagues.  This idea is for only the two big dogs in the room. *Part Time Local Soccer Players (PTLSPs)*. Let's take average cost to join each league at $3K. Drop it for the PTLSP families to $2,000. You still get to train during the week and play 10 -12 games and help in the playoffs if the team makes the playoffs. Also, if the PTLSP is killing it the team knows the coach can play whomever the hell he wants to play, wherever on the field the coach feels will help the team win the championship 

Some PM a couple questions: 
Q. Does the PTLSPs players parents have to pay for all the travel dues and tournament fees and all the other extra fees that come along during the soccer season?  Under my proposal, no! Only "true" cost is the actual cost, $2,000 

Q. Should there be a limit on how many PTLSPs can be on a team?  Yes  2?  4?  
Q. Can we make sure that the club teaches the girls one is not better than the other and both decisions shall be respected?  Yes

Side apology:  I came on here back in July full of competitive ego and rubbed many wrong and I'm sorry for that.  My bad 100%.  I am work on respecting everyone that wants something from soccer.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

I heard a rumor that some folks are telling parents to stay the hell off this forum or else.  TMs know who you are and some have been told to monitor your social activities about the latest rumor and lies in the socal soccer world.  All most of us want is some better information this time around I think. Some clubs are already announcing the coaching assignments while some clubs honestly don't know yet and their's nothing wrong with that.  Folks, this has never been about development.  It's about a business and how to recruit and keep players in your club with any means necessary to join or stay in the family so the family can grow to be the biggest and baddest family around.  It's hard right now to look around for another family to travel with all over the country because everyone is in everyone's soccer business.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I heard a rumor that some folks are telling parents to stay the hell off this forum or else.  TMs know who you are and some have been told to monitor your social activities about the latest rumor and lies in the socal soccer world.  All must of us want is some better information this time around I think. Some clubs are already announcing the coaching assignments while some clubs honestly don't know yet and their's nothing wrong with that.  Folks, this has never been about development.  It's about a business and how to recruit and keep players in your club with any means necessary to join or stay in the family so the family can grow to be the biggest and baddest family around.  It's hard right now to look around for another family to travel with all over the country because everyone is in everyone's soccer business.


I've had "the talk" in the past a couple of times in regards of this forum...


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Maybe it is time for the DPL player to try another sport - not hard to understand at all.


That’s not the point I’m trying to make.

did the club FAIL the kid?

if the DA is the best team and you are on the “developmental” team but never get a chance because the club if always just having tryouts and finding players who have not been in the club for a few years...is that the coaches fault or their technical directors fault?

why are they even having tryouts when you should be promoting kids from within the system?


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

I have zero problems with clubs have a “reserve team” or “pulling kids up” 

DPL
ECNL2
etc etc



I have a Problem with clubs holding tryouts for their top teams when they should have developed kids who have been in their system for a while.

I know a player who was west coast F1 and then OC surf DPL all the way, until out of desperation by the TD, she finally got on the DA team her senior year.

there are no plans for your kids.... they are just a $4,000 injection into the club.

A former pro soccer player who is now a coach, would always sell these parents on a “two year plan” for their kids. New flash. There was no plan. His sessions were awful. No one got better and they all left.
Currently at a Denny’s after a game, eating French toast. I’m intermittent fasting and I’ve been “hangry”...I won’t say which Denny’s because that may give away to much personal information.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Same Club that used team names like “pre-USSDA” to help lure in players?
> My point being historically that club seems to say anything they can get away with to lure in players.
> 
> Buyer beware!


I'm sure some of the ones who bought me have some buyers remorse too.  Crazy dad got everything he almost wanted, free this and that and he's still freaking complaining.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> I have zero problems with clubs have a “reserve team” or “pulling kids up”
> 
> DPL
> ECNL2
> ...


I cant afford Dennys anymore.  I go across the street and get 2 tacos for 99.  @ JACKS


----------



## RedCard (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I cant afford Dennys anymore.  I go across the street and get 2 tacos for 99.  @ JACKS


Those are good, cheap tacos....


----------



## dad4 (Feb 23, 2020)

espola said:


> So then what does the "D" in DA or DPL stand for?


Dinero.  Or dough.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

methood said:


> I have zero problems with clubs have a “reserve team” or “pulling kids up”
> 
> DPL
> ECNL2
> ...


I played hoops so I can only use NBA as my soccer example.  Can you imagine a few of us chaps heading over to England to start the first of it's kind "Basketball NBA Development Academy" for those looking to make the NBA someday, England Basketball YNT and a college deal in da states. We could have a BBDA for boys and a GBDA for the girls.  Bring in some ex NBA players from the 70s who didn't make much of a living back then, have them be the face of each club.  Lanier Basketball Academy, Willis Reed Dream Academy.  Would the English fall for it?


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I played hoops so I can only use NBA as my soccer example.  Can you imagine a few of us chaps heading over to England to start the first of it's kind "Basketball NBA Development Academy" for those looking to make the NBA someday, England Basketball YNT and a college deal in da states. We could have a BBDA for boys and a GBDA for the girls.  Bring in some ex NBA players from the 70s who didn't make much of a living back then, have them be the face of each club.  Lanier Basketball Academy, Willis Reed Dream Academy.  Would the English fall for it?


Our American accents would definitely fool the British parents into thinking we know what we are talking about.

still waiting on that phone call from some low level English club looking for Americans to come over and coach their kids.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 23, 2020)

I can dribble a basketball through my legs and can hit uncontested layups all day.  Let me know when I can get started over there.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I can dribble a basketball through my legs and can hit uncontested layups all day.  Let me know when I can get started over there.


Well little timbuck, I can make you an elite basketball player with that attitude.  Where's you parents?


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I can dribble a basketball through my legs and can hit uncontested layups all day.  Let me know when I can get started over there.


I had one good basketball game in my life, a pickup 3v3 gameat a city rec center with 5 strangers desperate for a 6th.  I made a couple of early unlikely shots, so the other side thought I was good and double-teamed me every time I got the ball.  All I had to do was find the open man.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

I was one hell of scrappy baseball player when I played little league.  All Stars and that winning stuff   All the parents called me Charlie, after Charlie Hustle.  Dirty uniforms and diving all over the field so our team could win.  So after we won the city championships when I was 12, I set my sights on the Big Leagues.  When I turned 14, I got to go the Norm Sherry and Del Grandel Baseball camp with all the other prospects in OC.  I was put in the  U16 group but I swear I saw grown men sneak into my group to make me look like I was 10 still.  Basically, I went home depressed because I saw reality. Imagine if I had "OC Baseball Development Academy" to help develop me into a single a or aa minor leaguer or at least a JC red shirt spot.  I would have begged my mama to pay up to help me reach the MLB someday. I


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

**somewhere in west Germany**

welcome to the USA Baseball Developmental Academy!!

-we have American coaches 
-it’s a 10 month season
-DO NOT PLAY ANY OTHER SPORTS or for any other baseball league. We are like the HARVARD of youth baseball and you’ll just get worse playing anywhere else 
-we have contacts to all the pro coaches
-you pay for everything...unless we have like 50 worse teams in our system. We will just charge them more so the cost goes down for you.
-most important thing. everyone must play the same way!! Nothing will develop you more for the variety of styles your opponents will throw at you.
-also if you wanna play for USA baseball you must play in this league.


----------



## mlx (Feb 23, 2020)

Is there a DPL equivalent for boys?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

Attention all youth in France.  Baseball is coming for all kids.
"Learn to play the Dodgers way."

"We brought a whole new evolution to how to play the game the right way, the Dodgers way.  We teach you how to bunt before you swing for the fence." -- -Coach Hank Smothers
Smothers hales from the great state of Oklahoma.  He was all Big Country two years in a row.  Played ball at local JC.  Almost was drafted and played with Barry Bonds in summer ball.


----------



## methood (Feb 23, 2020)

mlx said:


> Is there a DPL equivalent for boys?


Nope


----------



## paytoplay (Feb 23, 2020)

“A former pro soccer player who is now a coach, would always sell these parents on a “two year plan” for their kids. New flash. There was no plan. His sessions were awful. No one got better and they all left.”

I’m a f... sucker for that two year plan! Year one: development obviously.  Year two: the WINNING!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 23, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> “A former pro soccer player who is now a coach, would always sell these parents on a “two year plan” for their kids. New flash. There was no plan. His sessions were awful. No one got better and they all left.”
> 
> I’m a f... sucker for that two year plan! Year one: development obviously.  Year two: the WINNING!


No your not bro. You believed in your kid and that is what all parents are supposed to do. My dd did the 16 month, give up your youth for a chance at the holy grail of soccer too. My dd was told from the Doc that the scouts saw something but they weren't sure what it was and to keep paying more and he would share more details with me next year and where she stands with all the other players trying to make the Womans National Team. This is why have this league in the first place, right?  Good luck everyone.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 24, 2020)

Music saved me the last 4 years.  As we wait for more news for next years 2020-2021 soccer season, I will provide music that has helped me drift away.


----------



## ginga (Apr 30, 2020)

Chavez is now coaching 06 and composite ECNL at Strikers North. Some roster changes coming soon.


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 30, 2020)

We were all wondering what was happening with LA Surf - no mention of them in any of the DA/GAL/DPL/ECNL/ECRL musical chair updates


----------



## El Cap (Apr 30, 2020)

LA Surf is on the announcement for the GAL in the Southwest conference.


----------



## RedCard (May 15, 2020)

ginga said:


> Chavez is now coaching 06 and composite ECNL at Strikers North. Some roster changes coming soon.


Chavez also has the 05 and 07 ECRL teams...


----------



## mlx (May 18, 2020)

By the way, what's the latest on their top teams? I'm guessing the DA teams will play in the new MLS league, the ECNL stays there and now they'll have ECRL as well. is that how it will be?


----------



## soccerfan123 (May 18, 2020)

mlx said:


> By the way, what's the latest on their top teams? I'm guessing the DA teams will play in the new MLS league, the ECNL stays there and now they'll have ECRL as well. is that how it will be?


On the boys side yes that seems like it will happen. Girls are going GAL


----------



## El Padre Antonio (Aug 22, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> It was just a matter of time before this exploded, thought it would last longer but didn’t last a year. From what I am hearing all fingers are pointing to LAPFC management for this explosion. Welcome to US Club soccer where greed and wins surpasses your kid and their true development. All the lies and sweet talking these coaches/DOC do with parents is quite sad. Don’t fall for it folks. Remember we are the cu$tomers so choose wisely and do what is in your child best interest. Good Luck to all involved


This is just as true now as it was in February.


----------



## baller6988 (Aug 22, 2020)

El Padre Antonio said:


> This is just as true now as it was in February.


still bad?


----------



## El Padre Antonio (Aug 22, 2020)

baller6988 said:


> still bad?


Yup. We went to another club. Less gauging and better coaching.


----------



## mlx (Aug 22, 2020)

El Padre Antonio said:


> Yup. We went to another club. Less gauging and better coaching.


Did they let you off the contract? 
Fcgs?


----------



## northeastlafc (Aug 23, 2020)

The LA Surf organization in itself is a big mess. Since 2008 they have gone through countless switches regarding club identity.
When I joined as a child in the mid 2000s the club was named LAFC. The names that have followed up until today are LAFC Chelsea, Cosmos Academy West (LAFC Cosmos), LA Premier FC, and now LA Surf (which I find amusing because they came into the already existing LA Surf and now have ownership of the name meanwhile the original founders are off doing their own thing now.) Id say the peak of this club was when they were affiliated with the New York Cosmos. I went back during the LA Premier FC in rebrand in 2012 only to see that at tryouts they already have who they want and throw the rest of the kids onto a randomly made up B team so they can continue to take money from those families, with the A team usually being made up of anyone taller than 5’10 so I decided not to join. Also no player movement between A & B teams with the only time both teams were on a field at the same time was for scrimmages before Presidents Cup Nationals in CO. Went back again in 2015 when I was U19 but and coach was great but the team was a Premier lvl team at the bottom of the table with my friends mom complaining why she’s spending $4000 on two kids at a club that can’t win anything and to be fair she had a point so again I decided not to join. Parents also complained why they have the scholarship to the tall fast kid who played like Fernando Torres at Chelsea instead of the midfield maestro who’d dominate the game for us. I say this because I wonder how they’re gonna handle putting a boys team in the MLS League, the ECNL & ECRL, the NPL West, and last but not least their satellite clubs in the SCDSL. Don’t get me wrong I would move teams a lot but that’s only because I was always looking for the cheaper alternative. My parents never supported my club football endeavors so I’d take what I can get. I didn’t give a crap about what team I was on I just wanted to play in competitions better than the Latin American rec leagues. This is just MY experience AS A PLAYER for that organization for all I know everyone else had a great time there. I wonder if there are young folks on this forum that’d like to share their personal experiences too.


----------



## 3leches (Aug 23, 2020)

Well its my understanding from friends at Golden State , FCGS dad coach took his team over there to form the 06 MLS team and another 05 FCGS also took players for the 05 team.


----------



## El Padre Antonio (Aug 24, 2020)

mlx said:


> Did they let you off the contract?
> Fcgs?


They did release us but in a way that was not expressly written into their "contract" There was supposed to a chain of events that happened before being released from the club and they failed to do so. Refund for what we have paid so far was denied with no explanation. So we paid for zoom meetings and 2 hours a week of passing drills (AYSO level) that they didn't even break a sweat in the middle of summer? No thanks


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 24, 2020)

What are these surf offshoots smoking?

"The Elite Academy League will act as the reserve division of the new MLS Elite Club League, a platform developed to address player development for MLS Clubs and other elite youth clubs and academies across the US.

The Elite Academy League is the new version of the old Developmental Academy and is a platform developed to address the needs of its membership primarily assisting with properly developing players inside the club’s player pool"

Whoever is writing this stuff is all mixed up or just plane trying to deceive.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 24, 2020)

The perfect SoCal soccer post doesn't exi--



northeastlafc said:


> my friends mom complaining why she’s spending $4000 on two kids at a club that can’t win anything


----------



## mlx (Sep 24, 2020)

I heard they fired the 07 ECNL coach. Does anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, please share - anything has to be better than reading posts from non scientists espousing their opinions, stats, and predictions about the COVID virus


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Sep 25, 2020)

mlx said:


> I heard they fired the 07 ECNL coach. Does anyone know the scoop?


What club?


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 25, 2020)

mlx said:


> I heard they fired the 07 ECNL coach. Does anyone know the scoop?


LA Surf has ECNL? On the boys side?


----------



## mlx (Sep 25, 2020)

El Clasico said:


> LA Surf has ECNL? On the boys side?


Yes.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 26, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What club?


Uhhh, this whole thread is about LA Surf


----------

